# old



## Tradino81 (4 Agosto 2016)

Ciao


----------



## patroclo (4 Agosto 2016)

adesso ti rispondo da cazzaro, dopo pranzo magari m'impegno.....
Ma vergognati !!!!!!!!!!! non si porta una donna in gelateria ( a meno che tu non abbia 15 anni, sia della bassa provincia veneta, o faccia parte di gruppi religiosi tipo C.L.). Con questo non intendo che devi andare nel più vicino motel......ma almeno prova a impegnarti !!!!!!


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2016)

gelateria...


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> adesso ti rispondo da cazzaro, dopo pranzo magari m'impegno.....
> Ma vergognati !!!!!!!!!!! non si porta una donna in gelateria ( a meno che tu non abbia 15 anni, sia della bassa provincia veneta, o faccia parte di gruppi religiosi tipo C.L.). Con questo non intendo che devi andare nel più vicino motel......ma almeno prova a impegnarti !!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (4 Agosto 2016)

Ciao e benvenuto.

Ma rompere con la tua ragazza e poi andare in gelateria no?

Se hai letto bene il forum sai che son cose che non portano da nessuna parte. Non fare del male alla tua ragazza, decidi se non vuoi stare con lei e poi agisci in piena libertà con la collega.

Ricorda che quanto tu avrai 50 anni però lei sarà la nonna di Cheope


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti spero di non annoiarvi troppo ma ho bisongo di sinceri  consigli ....non so se ho indovinato forum in cui postare, in caso mi  scuso con gli admin anticipatamente. Sono un ragazzo convivente   ma con  un piccolo problemino..... sono un po di anni che mi intriga da morire  una collega di lavoro. LEi è piu grande di me di 20 anni dato che io ne  ho 35 lei ha 55.
> Ci conosciamo da diverso tempo e spesso e volentieri  viene con me in macchina per un passaggio a lavoro. La tipa in  questione è molto timida, direi una tipa abbastanza chiusa anche se con i  colleghi e con me c'è un po di confidenza.
> Immaginatevela piccoletta  che quando veste non si mette in mostra, anzi tutt'altro. Premetto che  io e la mia compagna andiamo d'accordissimo ma in campo sessuale non  sono pienamente appagato. Per carità io adoro stare con lei e lei con me  però da un pop di anni a questa parte ho come una pulsione verso questa  collega.
> tornando alla tipa in questione lei vive sola ha dei  fratelli ma non è fidanzata ne sposata. In realtà essendo cosi schiva  non saprei nemmeno se abbia mai avuto un rapporto con un uomo. Per  intenderci sembra molto pudica però in alcune occasioni mi ha dato  l'idea di avere una certa simpatia per me.
> ...


Non so proprio come aiutarti, mai sentito parlare di flirt tra colleghi di lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so proprio come aiutarti, mai sentito parlare di flirt tra colleghi di lavoro.


Una faccina sarcastic::scared sarebbe stata opportuna.

Tradino io sono sempre piuttosto scettica nei confronti di relazioni con grandi differenze di età.
Perché ti attrae questa donna?


----------



## oro.blu (4 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti spero di non annoiarvi troppo ma ho bisongo di sinceri  consigli ....non so se ho indovinato forum in cui postare, in caso mi  scuso con gli admin anticipatamente. Sono un ragazzo convivente   ma con  un piccolo problemino..... sono un po di anni che mi intriga da morire  una collega di lavoro. LEi è piu grande di me di 20 anni dato che io ne  ho 35 lei ha 55.
> Ci conosciamo da diverso tempo e spesso e volentieri  viene con me in macchina per un passaggio a lavoro. La tipa in  questione è molto timida, direi una tipa abbastanza chiusa anche se con i  colleghi e con me c'è un po di confidenza.
> Immaginatevela piccoletta  che quando veste non si mette in mostra, anzi tutt'altro. Premetto che  io e la mia compagna andiamo d'accordissimo ma in campo sessuale non  sono pienamente appagato. Per carità io adoro stare con lei e lei con me  però da un pop di anni a questa parte ho come una pulsione verso questa  collega.
> tornando alla tipa in questione lei vive sola ha dei  fratelli ma non è fidanzata ne sposata. In realtà essendo cosi schiva  non saprei nemmeno se abbia mai avuto un rapporto con un uomo. Per  intenderci sembra molto pudica però in alcune occasioni mi ha dato  l'idea di avere una certa simpatia per me.
> ...


 
Oh SIGNUR  ....

Da come descrivi le cose sembra che la tua collega non abbia proprio nessun interesse vera i tuoi confronti. Quelli che descrivi sono cose che accadono con qualsiasi persona con la quale si lavori e sono solo accentuate dalle tue pulsioni. 
Se proprio non ne puoi fare ammeno dichiarati, ma ricordati di essere leale verso la tua compagna.
Veramente certe cose mi lasciano sempre allibita!!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (4 Agosto 2016)

Mi sa che ti prenderai un due di picche di proporzioni bibliche... 

Ma pure lei... Ti sei chiesto perchè a 50 e passa anni sia ancora "zitella"??


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una faccina sarcastic::scared sarebbe stata opportuna.
> 
> Tradino io sono sempre piuttosto scettica nei confronti di relazioni con grandi differenze di età.
> Perché ti attrae questa donna?


Anch'io mi domando cosa ci provino i pischelli di oggi nelle MILF. Ma porca zozza, perchè andare su un usato da 100.000 km, quando esistono le semestrali? E scusate il paragone.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Anch'io mi domando cosa ci provino i pischelli di oggi nelle MILF. Ma porca zozza, perchè andare su un usato da 100.000 km, quando esistono le semestrali? E scusate il paragone.


Ma la tipa è una km0 :rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Anch'io mi domando cosa ci provino i pischelli di oggi nelle MILF. Ma porca zozza, perchè andare su un usato da 100.000 km, quando esistono le semestrali? E scusate il paragone.


Usiamo i termini con proprietà prego.... non avendo figli non è una Milf, al massimo potrebbe essere una cougar... ma i salti da panterona sembra non li faccia!


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma la tipa è una km0 :rotfl:


Peggio ancora: Km 0 a 50 e rotti anni... dev'essere psicolabile come minimo.


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Usiamo i termini con proprietà prego.... non avendo figli non è una Milf, al massimo potrebbe essere una cougar... ma i salti da panterona sembra non li faccia!


Si insomma, è na vecchia, acida zitella.


----------



## ivanl (4 Agosto 2016)

siete pessimi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Si insomma, è na vecchia, acida zitella.


Mannò... ci sono anche le vecchine dementi e sono stupende! Io mi ci avvio :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (4 Agosto 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti prenderai un due di picche di proporzioni bibliche...
> 
> Ma pure lei... Ti sei chiesto perchè a 50 e passa anni sia ancora "zitella"??


Questa e' discriminazione!
Comunque se non fosse che il ragazzo e' fidanzato parteggerei per questa coppia con gap ventennale. 
Evviva!


----------



## ologramma (4 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mannò... ci sono anche le vecchine dementi e sono stupende! Io mi ci avvio :rotfl:


e se ci arrivi io dove vado a finire:carneval:


----------



## drusilla (4 Agosto 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> e se ci arrivi io dove vado a finire:carneval:


In balera tutti e due


----------



## Juanpalambrond (4 Agosto 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Questa e' discriminazione!
> Comunque se non fosse che il ragazzo e' fidanzato parteggerei per questa coppia con gap ventennale.
> Evviva!


Battute a parte, è una domanda da farsi. Perchè a 55 anni, per una donna (ma anche per un uomo), non aver avuto relazioni sentimentali o sessuali di nessun genere è piuttosto strano...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Battute a parte, è una domanda da farsi. Perchè a 55 anni, per una donna (ma anche per un uomo), non aver avuto relazioni sentimentali o sessuali di nessun genere è piuttosto strano...


Ma sono tutte ipotesi sue


----------



## ologramma (4 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> In balera tutti e due


mi sa più ha scatafascio ora sai anche il romano qui ndi sai cosa significa.
Comunque il ragazzo non dice niente di nuovo una tardona se se li porta bene puo fare molti miracoli, per moi la cosa cambia le punzelle rinvitalizzano anche se per poco ,la cosa è servita anche a me perchè si aveva una differenza di quasi 20 anni .
Aoh se la cosa porta i suoi frutti che te devo dì beato tu riferito a chi ha aperto la discussione
:up:


----------



## drusilla (4 Agosto 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Battute a parte, è una domanda da farsi. Perchè a 55 anni, per una donna (ma anche per un uomo), non aver avuto relazioni sentimentali o sessuali di nessun genere è piuttosto strano...


Magari fa l'amante di qualcuno da vent'anni...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono tutte ipotesi sue


ah quindi non è certo che sia così? Forse è solo una che si fa i mazzi suoi...
sta a vedere che è sposata, divorziata e pure nonna di 4 nipotini!


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2016)

Io  ho superato i 60, ma leggendo tante storie anche solo sul forum, capisco benissimo chi puo' trovare pizzicosa una storia con una donna matura, come minimo sono molto molto meno rompi di tante giovani ahahahahahah  mica deve nascere una love story, ma sicuramente si corrono molti meno rischi. 

Sono gli uomini   a perdere  colpi dopo i 60,  le donne stanno benissimo.

L'unico dubbio riguardo a questa collega e' se le piacciono o meno gli uomini, io ho avuto una collega  senza nessuna storia ma con il tempo ho  capito il suo conflitto di interesse.


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Si insomma, è na vecchia, acida zitella.


Certo lui non la descrive benissimo ma non è detto che una donna di 50 anni non possa essere interessante e qui aggiungo quanto e tanto un uomo single degli stessi anni. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradino io sono sempre piuttosto scettica nei confronti di relazioni con grandi differenze di età.
> Perché ti attrae questa donna?


Quindi la domanda è del tutto lecita! 



fog ha detto:


> Oh SIGNUR ....
> 
> Da come descrivi le cose sembra che la tua collega non abbia proprio nessun interesse vera i tuoi confronti. Quelli che descrivi sono cose che accadono con qualsiasi persona con la quale si lavori e sono solo accentuate dalle tue pulsioni.
> Se proprio non ne puoi fare ammeno dichiarati, ma ricordati di essere leale verso la tua compagna.
> Veramente certe cose mi lasciano sempre allibita!!


Si anche secondo me è veramente misero come approccio e anche un po' troppo infantile per una donna di quella età. 

Per la questione di lealtà verso la compagna... so che è stupido, so che è bigotto, so anche che è inutile ma da tradita non riesco a non dire la mia. E la mia è... hai 35 anni, convivi e gli vuoi "solo bene" tanto da pensare ad una scappatella ma farti una domanda sul tuo rapporto con lei oltre a dove portare la cougar no???


----------



## ologramma (4 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io  ho superato i 60, ma leggendo tante storie anche solo sul forum, capisco benissimo chi puo' trovare pizzicosa una storia con una donna matura, come minimo sono molto molto meno rompi di tante giovani ahahahahahah  mica deve nascere una love story, ma sicuramente si corrono molti meno rischi.
> 
> *Sono gli uomini   a perdere  colpi dopo i 60,  le donne stanno benissimo.
> *
> L'unico dubbio riguardo a questa collega e' se le piacciono o meno gli uomini, io ho avuto una collega  senza nessuna storia ma con il tempo ho  capito il suo conflitto di interesse.


be non direi  forse c'è un calo ma non per tutti e le donne non tutte stanno bene , chisa cosa mi ricorda sta cosa?


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> siete pessimi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:quoto:    ..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (4 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io  ho superato i 60, ma leggendo tante storie anche solo sul forum, capisco benissimo chi puo' trovare pizzicosa una storia con una donna matura, come minimo sono molto molto meno rompi di tante giovani ahahahahahah  mica deve nascere una love story, ma sicuramente si corrono molti meno rischi.
> 
> *Sono gli uomini   a perdere  colpi dopo i 60,  le donne stanno benissimo.*
> 
> L'unico dubbio riguardo a questa collega e' se le piacciono o meno gli uomini, io ho avuto una collega  senza nessuna storia ma con il tempo ho  capito il suo conflitto di interesse.


Questa vince il premio battuta dell'estate. :rotfl:

O eri seria?


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Battute a parte, è una domanda da farsi. Perchè a 55 anni, per una donna (ma anche per un uomo), non aver avuto relazioni sentimentali o sessuali di nessun genere è piuttosto strano...


Ma non lo sappiamo! Magari semplicemente ha capito ma non è interessata .... 

Io al posto del nostro amico parlerei chiaro...... Unico sistema per sradicare la passione nascente è un bel due di picche!


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Questa vince il premio battuta dell'estate. :rotfl:
> 
> O eri seria?



Serissima.


----------



## Tradino81 (4 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Certo lui non la descrive benissimo ma non è detto che una donna di 50 anni non possa essere interessante e qui aggiungo quanto e tanto un uomo single degli stessi anni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti mi sto trattenendo.... lo so lo so

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (4 Agosto 2016)

O forse sono speciale!


----------



## Tradino81 (4 Agosto 2016)

Non le ho neanche dato conferma per l uscita infatti la vedo un po pericolosoa la cosa oltre al fatto morale.... verso la mia compagna ufffff

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma non lo sappiamo! Magari semplicemente ha capito ma non è interessata ....
> 
> Io al posto del nostro amico parlerei chiaro...... Unico sistema per sradicare la passione nascente è un bel due di picche!


E se gli dice si? 
E si presenta all' appuntamento con tacco nero, tutina leopardata e frustino?


----------



## ipazia (4 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti spero di non annoiarvi troppo ma ho bisongo di sinceri  consigli ....non so se ho indovinato forum in cui postare, in caso mi  scuso con gli admin anticipatamente. Sono un ragazzo convivente   ma con  un piccolo problemino..... sono un po di anni che mi intriga da morire  una collega di lavoro. LEi è piu grande di me di 20 anni dato che io ne  ho 35 lei ha 55.
> Ci conosciamo da diverso tempo e spesso e volentieri  viene con me in macchina per un passaggio a lavoro. La tipa in  questione è molto timida, direi una tipa abbastanza chiusa anche se con i  colleghi e con me c'è un po di confidenza.
> Immaginatevela piccoletta  che quando veste non si mette in mostra, anzi tutt'altro. *Premetto che  io e la mia compagna andiamo d'accordissimo ma in campo sessuale non  sono pienamente appagato.* Per carità io adoro stare con lei e lei con me  però da un pop di anni a questa parte ho come una pulsione verso questa  collega.
> tornando alla tipa in questione lei vive sola ha dei  fratelli ma non è fidanzata ne sposata. In realtà essendo cosi schiva  non saprei nemmeno se abbia mai avuto un rapporto con un uomo. Per  intenderci sembra molto pudica però in alcune occasioni mi ha dato  l'idea di avere una certa simpatia per me.
> ...



Benvenuto

ma a 35 anni, che ne pensi del fatto che sessualmente non sei appagato dalla tua compagna? 

So che non c'entra con la tua domanda, ma non pensi che potrebbe essere interessante affrontare con lei la questione e vedere se siete o meno compatibili? 

Non essere sessualmente appagati non è un grand'affare eh...e mica migliora col tempo, anzi. 

Quando alla collega...io non mi troverei mai un amante, neanche da botta e via, sul luogo di lavoro. 
Non si mai chi c'è di là. E non si sa mai che reazioni potrebbe avere. 
Insomma, un luogo troppo piccolo e importante per poter "controllare" le variabili. Per come la vedo io. 

Un buon amante è fuori dai contesti della quotidianità.


----------



## ipazia (4 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E se gli dice si?
> E si presenta all' appuntamento con tacco nero, tutina leopardata e frustino?


Tradino farà i conti con le sue pulsioni...


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

*...*

Io una tattica per uscire da questa impasse ce l avrei... Ma non mi vorrei prender troppe responsabilità di quel che succede dopo..


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io una tattica per uscire da questa impasse ce l avrei... Ma non mi vorrei prender troppe responsabilità di quel che succede dopo..


Su su sentiamo, non fare il difficile......


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Su su sentiamo, non fare il difficile......



:carneval:.. eh bisogna un po' capire cosa vuole il nostro amico... 

insomma.. io esco da aspetti puramente morali.. quelli se li deve veder lui... 

ma questa collega.. che ci vuol fare?? vuol capire se lei è attratta davvero da lui..? poi basta?

oppure è proprio lui che è attratto da lei...? ma non vorrebbe che si mettesse in testa chissà che...??

insomma... bisogna che si scopra un po'.. e dica cosa vorrebbe a livello di auspicio.. o a che livello intenderebbe esplorar la situazione...


----------



## bettypage (4 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=6820]Tradino81[/MENTION] ma per quel poco che ho capito di relazioni extra, stai ciccando alla grande il target. Cioè: questa è sola e potrebbe attaccarsi a te in modo assillante. Valuta tu. Peraltro averla 5 gg in ambiente lavorativo....mmmm per me è no (cit. Maionchi)

Oh! Comunque signori che sessismo! Fosse stato lui 50 enne e lei 35 certe considerazioni non sarebbero emerse sicuro


----------



## Tradino81 (4 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :carneval:.. eh bisogna un po' capire cosa vuole il nostro amico...
> 
> insomma.. io esco da aspetti puramente morali.. quelli se li deve veder lui...
> 
> ...


Gia infatti mi faccio passare gli schiribizzi..... in realta poi non saprei davvero come mi sentirei sia nei confronti della mia lei e sia questa che potrebbe inventarsi tutto... mah almeno qui ho trovato gente con la testa sulle spalle ragazzi 

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti spero di non annoiarvi troppo ma ho bisongo di sinceri  consigli ....non so se ho indovinato forum in cui postare, in caso mi  scuso con gli admin anticipatamente. Sono un ragazzo convivente   ma con  un piccolo problemino..... sono un po di anni che mi intriga da morire  una collega di lavoro. LEi è piu grande di me di 20 anni dato che io ne  ho 35 lei ha 55.
> Ci conosciamo da diverso tempo e spesso e volentieri  viene con me in macchina per un passaggio a lavoro. La tipa in  questione è molto timida, direi una tipa abbastanza chiusa anche se con i  colleghi e con me c'è un po di confidenza.
> Immaginatevela piccoletta  che quando veste non si mette in mostra, anzi tutt'altro. Premetto che  io e la mia compagna andiamo d'accordissimo ma in campo sessuale non  sono pienamente appagato. Per carità io adoro stare con lei e lei con me  però da un pop di anni a questa parte ho come una pulsione verso questa  collega.
> tornando alla tipa in questione lei vive sola ha dei  fratelli ma non è fidanzata ne sposata. In realtà essendo cosi schiva  non saprei nemmeno se abbia mai avuto un rapporto con un uomo. Per  intenderci sembra molto pudica però in alcune occasioni mi ha dato  l'idea di avere una certa simpatia per me.
> ...


Fatti due pippe e passa tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> @_Tradino81_ ma per quel poco che ho capito di relazioni extra, stai ciccando alla grande il target. Cioè: questa è sola e potrebbe attaccarsi a te in modo assillante. Valuta tu. Peraltro averla 5 gg in ambiente lavorativo....mmmm per me è no (cit. Maionchi)
> 
> Oh! Comunque signori che sessismo! Fosse stato lui 50 enne e lei 35 certe considerazioni non sarebbero emerse sicuro


Da me sì.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Tradino81 ha detto:


> Gia infatti mi faccio passare gli schiribizzi..... in realta poi non saprei davvero come mi sentirei sia nei confronti della mia lei e sia questa che potrebbe inventarsi tutto... mah almeno qui ho trovato gente con la testa sulle spalle ragazzi
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


beh.. tu pensaci bene.. senza strategia si va davvero allo sbaraglio...

è necessario capir davvero cosa si desidera senza finzione con noi stessi... anche se ciò implicasse un giudizio non proprio meraviglioso di noi stessi... bisogna aver la forza di essere onesti con noi..

è chiaro che questa persona è un essere umano, e va rispettata profondamente
è signorina, è libera sentimentalmente.. potrebbe non  essere disponibile per una sorta di gioco di corteggiamento

potrebbe desiderare qualcosa di profondo, stabile. non si può giocare con una persona cosi. se fosse così

almeno.. io non ci giocherei mai... non giudico il prossimo, ma io non potrei mai cavalcare un suo legittimo bisogno di affetto finalizzato a una coppia, ad un amore...

sempre che io carpisca questo suo bisogno.

poi magari cambia un uomo a sera.. io questo non lo so.... forse nemmeno tu...


devi decidere in base a molti fattori... anche morali, non solo riferiti alla tua donna, ma anche alla tua collega

Insomma... anche se molti/e amano veder l'omaccio impegnato senza scrupoli che tira a una donna senza cuore e senza pietà, è/può essere un casino grosso... e fare ordine non è semplice... 

pensaci!! la scelta è tua! noi siam qua... :up:


----------



## Tradino81 (4 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> beh.. tu pensaci bene.. senza strategia si va davvero allo sbaraglio...
> 
> è necessario capir davvero cosa si desidera senza finzione con noi stessi... anche se ciò implicasse un giudizio non proprio meraviglioso di noi stessi... bisogna aver la forza di essere onesti con noi..
> 
> ...


Grazie.... skorpio. E grazie a tutti.... ero tentato se iscrivermi ad un forum di seduzione o qui...ma ho fatto bene siete in gamba ragazzi.... in realta mi tengo stretta la mia donna.... perche rovinare tutto? Si è vero lei ha qualche problemino a fare l amore delle volte... sullla maggior partw delle posizioni.... soffre di vaginismo....la voglia di provare a farlo con un altra stava per prendere il aopravvento.... ma chi se ne frega non esiate solo il sesso avete ragione...i problemi sessuali si affrontano piano piano....

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (4 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da me sì.


E ma sti virgulti maschi hanno pregiudizi sulle donne agée


----------



## Skorpio (4 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Tradino81 ha detto:


> Grazie.... skorpio. E grazie a tutti.... ero tentato se iscrivermi ad un forum di seduzione o qui...ma ho fatto bene siete in gamba ragazzi.... in realta mi tengo stretta la mia donna.... perche rovinare tutto? Si è vero lei ha qualche problemino a fare l amore delle volte... sullla maggior partw delle posizioni.... soffre di vaginismo....la voglia di provare a farlo con un altra stava per prendere il aopravvento.... ma chi se ne frega non esiate solo il sesso avete ragione...i problemi sessuali si affrontano piano piano....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Agosto 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E ma sti virgulti maschi hanno pregiudizi sulle donne agée


Loro. Per me è uguale.


----------



## Divì (4 Agosto 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tradino farà i conti con le sue pulsioni...


Attenti a quel che desiderate ....


----------



## spleen (4 Agosto 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Attenti a quel che desiderate ....


Potrebbe incenerirvi.....


----------



## Scaredheart (5 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Grazie.... skorpio. E grazie a tutti.... ero tentato se iscrivermi ad un forum di seduzione o qui...ma ho fatto bene siete in gamba ragazzi.... in realta mi tengo stretta la mia donna.... perche rovinare tutto? Si è vero lei ha qualche problemino a fare l amore delle volte... sullla maggior partw delle posizioni.... soffre di vaginismo....la voglia di provare a farlo con un altra stava per prendere il aopravvento.... ma chi se ne frega non esiate solo il sesso avete ragione...i problemi sessuali si affrontano piano piano....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ciao e benvenuto,
Quando ci sono dei problemi in coppia, soprattutto di tipo sessuale è normale sentire certe pulsioni sessuali per altre persone, un modo per compensare. Siamo pur sempre carne... 

Devi comprendere che così le distanze e i problemi tra te e la tua lei si ingigantiscono, e non mi sembra ciò che vuoi. Quello che vuoi lo hai già. La strada più semplice è la collega, ma se provi a parlare con la tua partner? Ne uscireste più uniti di prima. Non conosco il vostro rapporto, ma a volte confidarsi fantasie sessuali può migliorare il rapporto. 

Quanti anno ha la tua compagna? Da quanto stat3  insieme?


----------



## patroclo (5 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Grazie.... skorpio. E grazie a tutti.... ero tentato se iscrivermi ad un forum di seduzione o qui...ma ho fatto bene siete in gamba ragazzi.... in realta mi tengo stretta la mia donna.... perche rovinare tutto? Si è vero lei ha qualche problemino a fare l amore delle volte... sullla maggior partw delle posizioni.... soffre di vaginismo....la voglia di provare a farlo con un altra stava per prendere il aopravvento.... ma chi se ne frega non esiate solo il sesso avete ragione...i problemi sessuali si affrontano piano piano....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


...Si affrontano punto e basta! ....subito e ora!


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi intanto per le risposteinfatti ŕ per questo che non misono mai mosso. Il motivo per cui sembra un controsenso è che mi attrae fisicamentw.... pero ovvio sono legato alla mia lei..  pero certi atteggiamenti suoi pure mi lasciano presagire.... perche non mi ha detto di no all uscita (che ancora non ho fiasato ) sapendo che sono fidanzato? Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


Fammi capire.Tu l'hai invitata.Una di 15 anni più di te. Libera.E ora ti aspetti che ti dica no grazie perché tu sei fidanzato?


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Grazie.... skorpio. E grazie a tutti.... ero tentato se iscrivermi ad un forum di seduzione o qui...ma ho fatto bene siete in gamba ragazzi.... in realta mi tengo stretta la mia donna.... perche rovinare tutto? Si è vero lei ha qualche problemino a fare l amore delle volte... sullla maggior partw delle posizioni.... soffre di vaginismo....la voglia di provare a farlo con un altra stava per prendere il aopravvento.... ma chi se ne frega non esiate solo il sesso avete ragione...i problemi sessuali si affrontano piano piano....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


... Mi ero persa un pezzo. Chiedo venia e ti lodo per la rapida redenzione


----------



## Tessa (5 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fammi capire.Tu l'hai invitata.Una di 15 anni più di te. Libera.E ora ti aspetti che ti dica no grazie perché tu sei fidanzato?


20 anni in piu'!


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Agosto 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Fatti due pippe e passa tutto.


Aggiungo : in bagno sul lavoro!


----------



## banshee (5 Agosto 2016)

Principessa ha detto:


> Er poeta :rotfl:
> 
> Tradino... Piuttosto che cercare altre passere, *dovresti aiutarla a trovare una brava ginecologa. Non si scherza con i problemi al reparto giochi.*



sono d'accordissimo...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

*...*

L attrazione non ha età
La scorsa settimana ho amabilmente conversato con la mamma di una amica di vacanze, mai conosciuta prima.
64 anni, classe infinita, equilibrata, piacevole, disinvolta, ... 

Non la avrei cambiata con 3 donne come sua figlia, che pure e' molto carina, a livello di attrazione erotica


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L attrazione non ha etàLa scorsa settimana ho amabilmente conversato con la mamma di una amica di vacanze, mai conosciuta prima.64 anni, classe infinita, equilibrata, piacevole, disinvolta, ... Non la avrei cambiata con 3 donne come sua figlia, che pure e' molto carina, a livello di attrazione erotica


Per me che l'attrazione non abbia eta' e' un po' relativo. Cioè non ha eta' entro una certa forchetta. Che le relazioni ove ci sono 30 anni di differenza, per intenderci, non mi convincono mica troppo


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Per me che l'attrazione non abbia eta' e' un po' relativo. Cioè non ha eta' entro una certa forchetta. Che le relazioni ove ci sono 30 anni di differenza, per intenderci, non mi convincono mica troppo


ma sai.. tutte le relazioni hanno potenzialità e limiti, alla fine... il fattore differenza di età può entrare in gioco come no, a vari livelli, in vari momenti del rapporto

in effetti parlavo di "attrazione" più che di relazione...


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma sai.. tutte le relazioni hanno potenzialità e limiti, alla fine... il fattore differenza di età può entrare in gioco come no, a vari livelli, in vari momenti del rapportoin effetti parlavo di "attrazione" più che di relazione...


Eh... Appunto. A maggior ragione mi riesce strano pensare che uno di 50 anni sia attratto da una di 80. Puoi esserne affascinato. Ma attratto fisicamente... Mah.... Parlo per me e mi riesce difficile supporlo


----------



## mistral (5 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh... Appunto. A maggior ragione mi riesce strano pensare che uno di 50 anni sia attratto da una di 80. Puoi esserne affascinato. Ma attratto fisicamente... Mah.... Parlo per me e mi riesce difficile supporlo


Infatti skorpio si riferiva ad una certa forchetta di età.
Ovvio che una persona di 15 anni con una di 35,o una di 50 con una di 70 non è come dire una di 30 e una di 50.
Quest'ultima è una forchetta che non sconfina ne in pediatrie e nemmeno in geriatria.Due adulti maturi e consenzienti.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh... Appunto. A maggior ragione mi riesce strano pensare che uno di 50 anni sia attratto da una di 80. Puoi esserne affascinato. Ma attratto fisicamente... Mah.... Parlo per me e mi riesce difficile supporlo


Ora .... 80 sono un po troppini...


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora .... 80 sono un po troppini...


Devi imparare a spostare i tuoi limiti


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Devi imparare a spostare i tuoi limiti


Ahahah!! Ci provero'!!!


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ahahah!! Ci provero'!!!


Che sei fantastico oggi te l'ho detto? Non ancora? Allora provvedo 

Giusto per metterti un po' in imbarazzo e compensare gli insulti che hai preso in giro in sti giorni


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

*...*



mistral ha detto:


> Infatti skorpio si riferiva ad una certa forchetta di età.
> Ovvio che una persona di 15 anni con una di 35,o una di 50 con una di 70 non è come dire una di 30 e una di 50.
> Quest'ultima è una forchetta che non sconfina ne in pediatrie e nemmeno in geriatria.Due adulti maturi e consenzienti.


Diciamo che x me è molto una cosa mentale, e quindi l anagrafe va un po in fuorigioco, come altri aspetti..

Del resto nella storia del nostro amico, non mi è parso di cogliere aspetti di attrattiva di tipo fisico, ma più una attrazione di tipo mentale verso la collega.

Non ha descritto in effetti di un corpo o di un seno, o di un look particolare...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Che sei fantastico oggi te l'ho detto? Non ancora? Allora provvedo
> 
> Giusto per metterti un po' in imbarazzo e compensare gli insulti che hai preso in giro in sti giorni


....ti invito a non mettermi in difficoltà .. o mi sentirò formalmente molestato


----------



## Foglia (5 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ....ti invito a non mettermi in difficoltà .. o mi sentirò formalmente molestato


Sissignore


----------



## bettypage (5 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diciamo che x me è molto una cosa mentale, e quindi l anagrafe va un po in fuorigioco, come altri aspetti..
> 
> Del resto nella storia del nostro amico, non mi è parso di cogliere aspetti di attrattiva di tipo fisico, ma più una attrazione di tipo mentale verso la collega.
> 
> Non ha descritto in effetti di un corpo o di un seno, o di un look particolare...


È l'aria da educanda che gli fa sangue


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Sissignore


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

*...*



bettypage ha detto:


> È l'aria da educanda che gli fa sangue


... Eh si.... Capisco..


----------



## Tradino81 (5 Agosto 2016)

No no ragazzi attrazione fisica.... la vedrei piu come trombamica per dirvela tutta. Fisicamente mi intriga. Oggi ad esempio mi stava raccontando un fatto comico e io ero con i faldoni in mano e mi ha poggiato la mano sull avambraccio mentre mi raccontava.... fatto da una che quando l accompagno con la macchina (dato che abita a qualche fermata di auto da casa mia) chiude pa portiera senza toccarla... mi fa strano

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradino81 (5 Agosto 2016)

Lei non cerca contatto ma delle volte fa delle cos estrane come quando si strusciava sulla mia gamba..... per questo vi dico che non capisco bene che ha in mente anche lei

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (5 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Lei non cerca contatto ma delle volte fa delle cos estrane come quando si strusciava sulla mia gamba..... per questo vi dico che non capisco bene che ha in mente anche lei
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma ti interessa lei o ti interesserebbe una donna attratta da te al punto di cercare contatti con varie scuse?


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me ti fai un sacco di pippe...

io sono una che tocca tantissimo. Nella comunicazione. E' un modo per sottolineare alcune cose che dico. 

Ma se avessi desiderato scoparmi tutti quelli e quelle che ho toccato e tocco, non avrei neanche il tempo per soffiarmi il naso. 

Invece che pensare a lei...che la via più semplice per sapere di lei è provarci...

Io considererei pragmaticamente rischi e benefici di una relazione preferenziale con una collega di lavoro. 

E' uno dei luoghi più rischiosi per avere relazioni, figuriamoci extra...anche se riconosco che è uno dei posti più comodi per trovare. 

Ma se non ti piace andare "a caccia", e non mi sembra per la verità, io mi farei due domandine su quello che vuoi e di cui hai bisogno....

Rischi di trovarti in una situazione che poi ti scappa di mano...altro che trombamica...

Che poi la cosa simpatica, per modo di dire, è che la maggior parte degli uomini che partono così, quando la trovano davvero una che vuole solo scoparseli e solo giocare, poi si inchiodano e finiscono per fare casini anche fuori dalla vacanza della scopata.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Tradino81 ha detto:


> No no ragazzi attrazione fisica.... la vedrei piu come trombamica per dirvela tutta. Fisicamente mi intriga. Oggi ad esempio mi stava raccontando un fatto comico e io ero con i faldoni in mano e mi ha poggiato la mano sull avambraccio mentre mi raccontava.... fatto da una che quando l accompagno con la macchina (dato che abita a qualche fermata di auto da casa mia) chiude pa portiera senza toccarla... mi fa strano
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


Si ma se ti si accende la luce quando ti poggia la mano sul tuo braccio, capisci bene che culo e tette c'entrano poco....

Sennò la luce ti si accendeva quando era di spalle a te e metteva a posto i faldoni ignorandoti, e tu la guardavi da 5 metri, per dire......


----------



## Tradino81 (5 Agosto 2016)

No no infatti lascio andare certo troppo rischioso

Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> No no infatti lascio andare certo troppo rischioso
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


usa però queste sensazioni con la tua compagna...

non è necessario che tu con lei condivida l'attrazione che senti per questa donna....

ma il modo dell'attrazione, il fatto che a te piaccia essere per certi versi corteggiato, portalo nella tua coppia, erotizzalo fra voi...sono bisogni importanti...seguili...il sesso non è solo penetrazione...anzi...la penetrazione è solo una delle molteplici esplicazioni


----------



## Zod (5 Agosto 2016)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> No no infatti lascio andare certo troppo rischioso
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se durante un giro di qualifica sbandi ad una curva, puoi ancora fare un giro veloce, ma la pole position te la scordi. Nel senso, non macchiare ciò che di bello hai, potresti perderlo in parte o del tutto.


----------



## Tradino81 (17 Giugno 2018)

Buona domenica ragazzi.... vi seguo sempre ma la situazione di questo post è in stallo e vi tedio un po.... gli anni scorsi siete stati tutti cosi carini e rispondermi ma questa non mi esce dalla testa...... Non c'è miente da fare a me questa collega mio fa venire il sangue alla testa.... quando la guardo a lavoro ora che si mette nache le scarpe estive mi fa impazzire...intendiamoci non è sta gran figa... (come non lo sono nenache io  ) ma ha un qulacosa che mi fa sempre venire voglia di provarci. Lei però è molto strana secondo me. Intanto il pomeriggio andiamo a lavoro insieme dato che le do un passaggio ma non c'è mai modo di invitarla a casa (dato che di solito la mattina sono solo e mia mogilei e  a lavoro). E' venuta solamente quando le ho detto che c'era mia moglie a prendersi un caffe. 
Questa collega praticamente vive sola... nel senso che non è abbandonata...ma nonha uomo e a vederla è molto chiusa,,, anceh se comunque la confidenza c'è.
A parlare parla ma sembra quasi che non abbia mai conosciuto un uomo.... in senso carnale intendo....
Noi abbiamo 20 anni di idfferenza, lei quasi vivina alla sessantina. 
Sono cosi inebriato da lei che delle volte quando ho fatto sesso con mia moglie ho pensato di farlo con lei. Premetto che il rapporto con mia moglie va a gonfie vele... ma per quanto riguarda il sesso.... si mi eccita ma questa tizia mi eccita ancor di piu..... (sul lato puramente sessuale )
Il fatto è che se proponessi di uscire con lei ogni tanto  a farci una passeggiata non potrei nei dintorni perchè la gente pensa subito male. Ad esempio in un bar dove andiamo prima di attaccare a lavorare la tizia ci ha detto che eravamo compagni.... e la mia collega si è scocciata e pure io e non ci siamo piu andati. 
Sul lato discrezionale lo sembra pure lei... 
cosa ne penste? suggerimenti per concludere con lei?

Anzi vi aggiungo anche che un giorno mentre parlavamo in auto che lei doveva andare a depilarsi io le ho detto che in effetti è una gran rottura la depilazione. Lei mi ha risposto che non ha molti peli... alora io le ho fatto vedere per scherzare il polpaccio mio (sfottendola un po scherzosamente) e le i mi ha risposto che non avendo molti peli non è un gran problema.  Ha aggiunto poi che anche sull'inguine non è pelosa !!!! 
Boh!=?!?!?!


----------



## Rosarose (17 Giugno 2018)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Buona domenica ragazzi.... vi seguo sempre ma la situazione di questo post è in stallo e vi tedio un po.... gli anni scorsi siete stati tutti cosi carini e rispondermi ma questa non mi esce dalla testa...... Non c'è miente da fare a me questa collega mio fa venire il sangue alla testa.... quando la guardo a lavoro ora che si mette nache le scarpe estive mi fa impazzire...intendiamoci non è sta gran figa... (come non lo sono nenache io  ) ma ha un qulacosa che mi fa sempre venire voglia di provarci. Lei però è molto strana secondo me. Intanto il pomeriggio andiamo a lavoro insieme dato che le do un passaggio ma non c'è mai modo di invitarla a casa (dato che di solito la mattina sono solo e mia mogilei e  a lavoro). E' venuta solamente quando le ho detto che c'era mia moglie a prendersi un caffe.
> Questa collega praticamente vive sola... nel senso che non è abbandonata...ma nonha uomo e a vederla è molto chiusa,,, anceh se comunque la confidenza c'è.
> A parlare parla ma sembra quasi che non abbia mai conosciuto un uomo.... in senso carnale intendo....
> Noi abbiamo 20 anni di idfferenza, lei quasi vivina alla sessantina.
> ...


Tradino ma è incredibile dopo due anni sei ancora li'?!! Ma intanto la tua compagna è diventata tua moglie?
Io ho letto i vecchi post e devo dirti che già allora avrei dato il consiglio di provarci....se non ti è passata, sicuramente provi davvero qualcosa di speciale. Quando si hanno problemi sessuali o si affrontano con specialisti o è difficile che scompaiono.  Probabilmente eri e sei ancora insoddisfato, per me alla signora piaci, ma è titubante perché sei impegnato.
Chiaro la scelta è tua e solo tua.
Auguri!


----------



## Tradino81 (17 Giugno 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Tradino ma è incredibile dopo due anni sei ancora li'?!! Ma intanto la tua compagna è diventata tua moglie?
> Io ho letto i vecchi post e devo dirti che già allora avrei dato il consiglio di provarci....se non ti è passata, sicuramente provi davvero qualcosa di speciale. Quando si hanno problemi sessuali o si affrontano con specialisti o è difficile che scompaiono.  Probabilmente eri e sei ancora insoddisfato, per me alla signora piaci, ma è titubante perché sei impegnato.
> Chiaro la scelta è tua e solo tua.
> Auguri!


hiohiih sempre qui si si ... si siamo sposati pero ho il chiodo della tizia... nn so se ti è mai capitato...quando provi un attrazione fisica viscerale... diciamo caratterialemnte non penso siamo affini, mi trovo bene con mia moglie, ma carnalmente la collega mi intriga e mi fa venire le volige matte . ti è mai capitata una cosa simile?.....


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

ma tua moglie soffre ancora di vaginismo?

E' ancora in difficoltà con la sua sessualità?

Bentornato


----------



## Tradino81 (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma tua moglie soffre ancora di vaginismo?
> 
> E' ancora in difficoltà con la sua sessualità?
> 
> Bentornato


Ciao Ipazia, è un piacere leggerti... mia moglie è un po migliorata ci metto tutte le accortezze del caso per o alcune posizioni ad esempio proprio non le digerisce... delle volte le facciamo ma lei a quanto pare prova smepre un po di dolore.... di sollito facciamo lei sopra o io sompra... ma tipo.... boh nn so se posso scrivere...cmq la classica in piedi io dietro e lei davanti di solito mai e tante altre.... pero abbiamo superato un po quello scoglio iniziale..... del vaginismo è migliorata.... certo quando lo facciamo faccio sempre piano e con i suoi tempi.... non so non entro nei dettagli qui sul forum...


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia, è un piacere leggerti... mia moglie è un po migliorata ci metto tutte le accortezze del caso per o alcune posizioni ad esempio proprio non le digerisce... delle volte le facciamo ma lei a quanto pare prova smepre un po di dolore.... di sollito facciamo lei sopra o io sompra... ma tipo.... boh nn so se posso scrivere...cmq la classica in piedi io dietro e lei davanti di solito mai e tante altre.... pero abbiamo superato un po quello scoglio iniziale..... del vaginismo è migliorata.... certo quando lo facciamo faccio sempre piano e con i suoi tempi.... non so non entro nei dettagli qui sul forum...


ciao 

no, non c'è bisogno che tu entri nei particolari. Sono vostri. 

Io continuo a pensare che le difficoltà di espressione di sessualità liberamente condivisa fra te e tua moglie sia un pezzo importante del tuo puzzle. 

E' importante, per entrambi, esprimersi liberamente in coppia. E la sessualità (di cui le pratiche sono una parte importante anche se non la totalità) è quell'elemento che contraddistingue l'essere coppia. 

Sempre senza entrare nei particolari, non riuscite ad aggirare la penetrazione e dedicarvi a pratiche meno "invasive" fisicamente? 

La penetrazione è una questione delicata...e se ci sono difficoltà a quel livello, le difficoltà sono diffuse o si diffondono. 

Se ci pensi, per una donna, farsi penetrare è offrirsi con fiducia non solo al maschio, ma all'uomo. 

Un contratto non sancisce quella forma della fiducia. 

E' frutto di un percorso a due.


----------



## Tradino81 (17 Giugno 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> no, non c'è bisogno che tu entri nei particolari. Sono vostri.
> 
> ...


scritto messaggino privato


----------



## ipazia (17 Giugno 2018)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> scritto messaggino privato


ok


----------



## Skorpio (17 Giugno 2018)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> scritto messaggino privato


Lo vede da se


----------



## Rosarose (17 Giugno 2018)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> hiohiih sempre qui si si ... si siamo sposati pero ho il chiodo della tizia... nn so se ti è mai capitato...quando provi un attrazione fisica viscerale... diciamo caratterialemnte non penso siamo affini, mi trovo bene con mia moglie, ma carnalmente la collega mi intriga e mi fa venire le volige matte . ti è mai capitata una cosa simile?.....


Non a me non è mai capitato! Ma penso sia comune. A me è proprio il mix tra attrazione fisica e altro che fa scattare quel qualcosa in più. Cioè se trovo un uomo attraente fisicamente ma da altri punti di vista non mi dice nulla per me è come guardare una bella statua.
Comunque chiaro che quello che provi dipende molto da quello che ti manca!


----------



## Cuore2018 (18 Giugno 2018)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> hiohiih sempre qui si si ... si siamo sposati pero ho il chiodo della tizia... nn so se ti è mai capitato...quando provi un attrazione fisica viscerale... diciamo caratterialemnte non penso siamo affini, *mi trovo bene con mia moglie, ma carnalmente la collega mi intriga e mi fa venire le volige matte *. ti è mai capitata una cosa simile?.....


Se mio marito scrivesse una roba così lo prenderei a calci nel sedere fino a sbatterlo fuori casa.

Ma perché ti sei sposato, santo cielo? La voglia di tradirla era un campanello d'allarme che doveva svegliarti e spingerti a lasciare la tua compagna, non a sposarla.

Con una moglie non devi "trovarti bene", non è mica un'amica!
Non hai tradito perché forse sei un po' timido e la tua collega più di te, ma prevedo un futuro di corna, appena prenderai un po' di coraggio.
:corna::mago:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2018)

Non ho capito che differenza di età c’è con la collega.


----------



## stany (23 Giugno 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito che differenza di età c’è con la collega.


Lei è vicina alla pensione; lui deve sbrigarsi......Secondo me sarà la moglie a trovarsi l'amante!
Chissà perchè questa storia ricorda la mia: vaginismo?
Almeno mia moglie era in menopausa (il problema non era fisico ma psicologico).
E se chiedessimo alla moglie se è soddisfatta sessualmente?
E non si può escludere che la collega 57enne ,in menopausa conclamata non sia anche peggio della moglie dal punto di vista della mera penetrazione....


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Giugno 2018)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo 20 anni di idfferenza, lei quasi vivina alla sessantina.


Cioè? Tu 40, lei quasi 60?


----------



## Tradino81 (16 Luglio 2019)

Buon giorno a tutti....volevo aggiornarvi sulla situazione...dopo circa un annetto. La cara collega di lavoro che mi fa venire il bufalo dentro :rotfl::carneval: è davvero stranetta. Premetto che quando vado a lavoro io le do sempre un passaggio con l amacchina, lei viene con l'autobus vicino casa mia e mangia fuori. Tante volte l'ho invitata a casa a mangiare ma ha sempre declinato, è venuta solamente qualche volta che c'era mia moglie.
Lei è davvero una tipa casa chiesa, nel senso che secondo me è molto addormentata ormonalmente parlando pero ci sono cose che mi lasciano un po impietrito. Lavoriamo sempre insieme però delle volte quando ero in piedi (se leggete gli altri post noterete che gia lo aveva fatto anni prima) poggiato con il braccio lungo un armadio lei si avvicina (in piu di un frangente lo ha fatto) e praticamente si struscia con il suo vero il mio. Oppure tipo alcuni giorni mi è capitato duirtante l'anno che parliamo, io mi avvicino con la sedia e lei girando comicia a strusciare la sua gamba (si è avvicinata apposta) alla mia ...... Io non capisco allora se ce sta o non ce sta oramai sono anni ahce lavoriamo nello stesso ufficio e il comportamento è sempre quello. 
Qualche settimana fa prima che andasse in ferie (ora è ancora in ferie) ho voluto fare una prova. Dato che qunado ci parlo e scherzosamente la tocco (magari sulla spalla oppure le faccio soleltico ) le i mi dice sorridendo sempre fero fermo... Allora eravamo soli parlando in piedi lei si lamentava di un dolore alla spalla alche io le metto le mani sulle spalle e le faccio un massaggio (durato poco ovviamente) e lei non dice nulla anzi sembra gradire..... Io sinceramente non capisco bene il suo ocmportamento.... Altre volte precedenti al massaggio dopo che lei si era strusciata palesemente con il braccio sul mio diverse volte ci ho provato anche io a cercare un contatto ma lei è indietreggiata.
Questo ultimo periodo me ne stavo tranquillo tranquillo cercando di non pensare alla probabile fantasiosa amante collega:rotfl: e oinvece lei è venuta a stuzzicarmi. 
Ovviamente non lpho cercata in ferie (è al mare con la congata dato che praticamente sta smerpe con loro ) volevo mandarle qualche messaggio ma non credo gradisca molto scambiare sms. Le avrei voluto chiedere una bella foto in costune ahahahhaha ma me ce avrebbe amndato.
Ultimamente le ho fatto pure qualche complimento.....ma niente non capisco.....
Mi piacerebbe uscire con lei (anche se non so dove perchè è rischioso farci vedere assieme dato che viviamo quasi vicino) in realtaà poiu di una volt atempo addietro glielo proposi e mi sembrava d'accordo....boh ditemi voi...a prescindere dalla morale sei sposato etc etc..... voi come procedereste? vi è mai capitato una cosa cosi sul lavoro?


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2019)

Sono passati tre anni e lei ne ha più di 56, forse quasi 58.
Devi deciderti, perché col bonus donna secondo me tra poco potrebbe anche non essere più collega.
I segnali per me non ci sono, comunque.
Se non ti butti però non avrai mai una risposta.
Sei tu che devi fare la prima mossa. Deciso, mi raccomando.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti....volevo aggiornarvi sulla situazione...dopo circa un annetto. La cara collega di lavoro che mi fa venire il bufalo dentro :rotfl::carneval: è davvero stranetta. Premetto che quando vado a lavoro io le do sempre un passaggio con l amacchina, lei viene con l'autobus vicino casa mia e mangia fuori. Tante volte l'ho invitata a casa a mangiare ma ha sempre declinato, è venuta solamente qualche volta che c'era mia moglie.
> Lei è davvero una tipa casa chiesa, nel senso che secondo me è molto addormentata ormonalmente parlando pero ci sono cose che mi lasciano un po impietrito. Lavoriamo sempre insieme però delle volte quando ero in piedi (se leggete gli altri post noterete che gia lo aveva fatto anni prima) poggiato con il braccio lungo un armadio lei si avvicina (in piu di un frangente lo ha fatto) e praticamente si struscia con il suo vero il mio. Oppure tipo alcuni giorni mi è capitato duirtante l'anno che parliamo, io mi avvicino con la sedia e lei girando comicia a strusciare la sua gamba (si è avvicinata apposta) alla mia ...... Io non capisco allora se ce sta o non ce sta oramai sono anni ahce lavoriamo nello stesso ufficio e il comportamento è sempre quello.
> Qualche settimana fa prima che andasse in ferie (ora è ancora in ferie) ho voluto fare una prova. Dato che qunado ci parlo e scherzosamente la tocco (magari sulla spalla oppure le faccio soleltico ) le i mi dice sorridendo sempre fero fermo... Allora eravamo soli parlando in piedi lei si lamentava di un dolore alla spalla alche io le metto le mani sulle spalle e le faccio un massaggio (durato poco ovviamente) e lei non dice nulla anzi sembra gradire..... Io sinceramente non capisco bene il suo ocmportamento.... Altre volte precedenti al massaggio dopo che lei si era strusciata palesemente con il braccio sul mio diverse volte ci ho provato anche io a cercare un contatto ma lei è indietreggiata.
> Questo ultimo periodo me ne stavo tranquillo tranquillo cercando di non pensare alla probabile fantasiosa amante collega:rotfl: e oinvece lei è venuta a stuzzicarmi.
> ...


Da donna: per me lei ti considera come unA collega. Ti tocca senza percepire una sensazione erotica. 
Tu fantastichi su intenzioni che non ci sono.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni e lei ne ha più di 56, forse quasi 58.
> Devi deciderti, perché col bonus donna secondo me tra poco potrebbe anche non essere più collega.
> I segnali per me non ci sono, comunque.
> Se non ti butti però non avrai mai una risposta.
> Sei tu che devi fare la prima mossa. Deciso, mi raccomando.


Mi ero dimenticata l’età di lei.
E lui?


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ero dimenticata l’età di lei.
> E lui?


Venti di meno.


----------



## Tradino81 (16 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da donna: per me lei ti considera come unA collega. Ti tocca senza percepire una sensazione erotica.
> Tu fantastichi su intenzioni che non ci sono.


Sara pero si avvicina e si struscia diverse volte..... io mica lo faccio ai colleghi e leinon lo fa algi altri .... oppure si strofina... con la gamba sulla mia.... intenzionalmente.....


----------



## Tradino81 (16 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni e lei ne ha più di 56, forse quasi 58.
> Devi deciderti, perché col bonus donna secondo me tra poco potrebbe anche non essere più collega.
> I segnali per me non ci sono, comunque.
> Se non ti butti però non avrai mai una risposta.
> Sei tu che devi fare la prima mossa. Deciso, mi raccomando.



no no ha poca anzianita id serivzio altri 10 anni deve lavorare...non 10 pero siamo li...... hiihihihih Vorrei farle un pensierino x ilcompleanno boh quasi quasi tanto che male faccio?
Non so come buttarmi anche invitarla ad usicre nn è semplice... vicino casa .....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ero dimenticata l’età di lei.
> E lui?


Ho letto: 35! :nuke: [MENTION=6820]Tradino81[/MENTION] ti considera un figlio. Non le passa neanche per l’anticamera del cervello.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> no no ha poca anzianita id serivzio altri 10 anni deve lavorare...non 10 pero siamo li...... hiihihihih Vorrei farle un pensierino x ilcompleanno boh quasi quasi tanto che male faccio?
> Non so come buttarmi anche invitarla ad usicre nn è semplice... vicino casa .....


Il 90% delle donne, se non è una ex attrice convinta di essere ancora la bomba sexy dei vent’anni, non considera un uomo di vent’anni più giovane.
Del resto non si capisce nemmeno perché mai lui dovrebbe considerarla.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Sara pero si avvicina e si struscia diverse volte..... io mica lo faccio ai colleghi e leinon lo fa algi altri .... oppure si strofina... con la gamba sulla mia.... intenzionalmente.....


Sì, ma capisci che per una donna di quell'età non ha quel gran significato che tu le stai attribuendo?
Intendo dire che forse alle medie per una ragazzina uno sfioramento può essere fonte di turbamento, ma con una di 55 e oltre si ritiene che normalmente ci siano aspettative più concrete.
Invitala fuori, da qualche parte. Cena, aperitivo. Da soli.
Vedi se accetta.
Se dice no hai già la risposta.
Se dice sì, te la devi giocare bene.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il 90% delle donne,* se non è una ex attrice convinta di essere ancora la bomba sexy dei vent’anni, non considera un uomo di vent’anni più giovane.*
> Del resto non si capisce nemmeno perché mai lui dovrebbe considerarla.



Su questo non ci giurerei affatto.


----------



## Tradino81 (16 Luglio 2019)

Si devo invitarla fuori tempo addietro quando le dissi che magari qualche sera uscivamo per un gelato mi disse ok... ma dato che abitava praticamente vicino casa mia non potevo rischiare... poi il suo ocmportamento un po altalenante mi hanno fatto desistere. Io stavo pensando di andare fuori città o anche al cinema...però devo allontanarmi un bel po e non so come la prenderebbe....dovrebbe capire .... se è intelligente che sotto casa non si puo fare....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Si devo invitarla fuori tempo addietro quando le dissi che magari qualche sera uscivamo per un gelato mi disse ok... ma dato che abitava praticamente vicino casa mia non potevo rischiare... poi il suo ocmportamento un po altalenante mi hanno fatto desistere. Io stavo pensando di andare fuori città o anche al cinema...però devo allontanarmi un bel po e non so come la prenderebbe....dovrebbe capire .... se è intelligente che sotto casa non si puo fare....


Ti considera un figlio.


----------



## Tradino81 (16 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti considera un figlio.


E si struscia? Tipo quando fai piedino? E' questo che mi fa impazzire :facepalm: Al figlio non fai piedino... solo che poi a parte questa volta che sono riuscito a farle un massaggio sulla schiena..... torna freddina. Dei momenti sembra piu calda... Devo capire anche perchè sessualmente mi intriga molto... e penso che pure lei ha una certa simpatia nei miei confronti...devo trovare dove invitarla... lei non è mai stata a firenze mi piacerebbe portarcela con una scusa ma è troppo affrettato devo trovare un posto dove invitarla... ma dentro la cità e rischioso....


----------



## Tradino81 (16 Luglio 2019)

domenica è il compelanno e sicuramente sara ritornata in città... le mandero un messaggino anche perchè ho la scusa di dirle il turno del giorno dopo....


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2019)

se dopo 4 anni stiamo ancora ai ditirambi dionisiaci, non sarà che semplicemente a lei non interessa approfondire la faccenda?


----------



## Tradino81 (16 Luglio 2019)

cpome carattere lei non prende mai iniziativa vive un po succube delfratello nel senso che si sposta sempre con loro. Io penso sia così.... sempre passiva su tutto..... anche se donna matura è molto riservata ... non timida... ma riservata


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2019)

sarà anche riservata, ma se fosse interessata, in 3-4 anni avresti fatto qualcosa, considerando che vi vedete tutti i giorni


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> E si struscia? Tipo quando fai piedino? E' questo che mi fa impazzire :facepalm: Al figlio non fai piedino... solo che poi a parte questa volta che sono riuscito a farle un massaggio sulla schiena..... torna freddina. Dei momenti sembra piu calda... Devo capire anche perchè sessualmente mi intriga molto... e penso che pure lei ha una certa simpatia nei miei confronti...devo trovare dove invitarla... lei non è mai stata a firenze mi piacerebbe portarcela con una scusa ma è troppo affrettato devo trovare un posto dove invitarla... ma dentro la cità e rischioso....


Non si struscia. Ti scontra creando un contatto fisico, come se fossi una poltrona.
Se fosse interessata, benché incredula, lo avresti capito chiaramente.


----------



## Lostris (16 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se dopo 4 anni stiamo ancora ai ditirambi dionisiaci, non sarà che semplicemente a lei non interessa approfondire la faccenda?


Eh il lapalissiano... non le piaci abbastanza.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti....volevo aggiornarvi sulla situazione...dopo circa un annetto. La cara collega di lavoro che mi fa venire il bufalo dentro :rotfl::carneval: è davvero stranetta. Premetto che quando vado a lavoro io le do sempre un passaggio con l amacchina, lei viene con l'autobus vicino casa mia e mangia fuori. Tante volte l'ho invitata a casa a mangiare ma ha sempre declinato, è venuta solamente qualche volta che c'era mia moglie.
> Lei è davvero una tipa casa chiesa, nel senso che secondo me è molto addormentata ormonalmente parlando pero ci sono cose che mi lasciano un po impietrito. Lavoriamo sempre insieme però delle volte quando ero in piedi (se leggete gli altri post noterete che gia lo aveva fatto anni prima) poggiato con il braccio lungo un armadio lei si avvicina (in piu di un frangente lo ha fatto) e praticamente si struscia con il suo vero il mio. Oppure tipo alcuni giorni mi è capitato duirtante l'anno che parliamo, io mi avvicino con la sedia e lei girando comicia a strusciare la sua gamba (si è avvicinata apposta) alla mia ...... Io non capisco allora se ce sta o non ce sta oramai sono anni ahce lavoriamo nello stesso ufficio e il comportamento è sempre quello.
> Qualche settimana fa prima che andasse in ferie (ora è ancora in ferie) ho voluto fare una prova. Dato che qunado ci parlo e scherzosamente la tocco (magari sulla spalla oppure le faccio soleltico ) le i mi dice sorridendo sempre fero fermo... Allora eravamo soli parlando in piedi lei si lamentava di un dolore alla spalla alche io le metto le mani sulle spalle e le faccio un massaggio (durato poco ovviamente) e lei non dice nulla anzi sembra gradire..... Io sinceramente non capisco bene il suo ocmportamento.... Altre volte precedenti al massaggio dopo che lei si era strusciata palesemente con il braccio sul mio diverse volte ci ho provato anche io a cercare un contatto ma lei è indietreggiata.
> Questo ultimo periodo me ne stavo tranquillo tranquillo cercando di non pensare alla probabile fantasiosa amante collega:rotfl: e oinvece lei è venuta a stuzzicarmi.
> ...


Ho letto la tua storia. Con tua moglie e il vaginismo come va? Pensate di avere figli dal momento che vi siete sposati?


----------



## Vera (16 Luglio 2019)

Mi ricordi un altro utente che raccontava le stesse cose su sua cognata.


----------



## ipazia (16 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> E si struscia? Tipo quando fai piedino? E' questo che mi fa impazzire :facepalm: Al figlio non fai piedino... solo che poi a parte questa volta che sono riuscito a farle un massaggio sulla schiena..... torna freddina. Dei momenti sembra piu calda... Devo capire anche perchè sessualmente mi intriga molto... e penso che pure lei ha una certa simpatia nei miei confronti...devo trovare dove invitarla... lei non è mai stata a firenze mi piacerebbe portarcela con una scusa ma è troppo affrettato devo trovare un posto dove invitarla... ma dentro la cità e rischioso....


Quante seghe 

Che paura hai? 

Lanciati, male che va ti dice che non è interessata a scopare con te.

Come si fa a rimanere col piede alzato per così tanto tempo??

Io al tuo posto mi sarei già rotta i coglioni. 

Però magari quello di cui hai bisogno è una fantasia da tenere attiva nella tua mente senza arrivare mai a concretezza. 
E ci starebbe, perchè no? 

Non tutte le fantasie sono da realizzare, a volte realizzarle è prendere una musata al muro. 
alcune fantasie sono fatte per rimanere tali. Sono funzionali al mantenimento di tutto il resto del sistema. 

Tipo quelli che si immaginano appesi sulla croce di Sant Andrea a farsi frustare ma neanche per un milione di euro lo farebbero davvero.
Quella fantasia attiva, però, vivifica tutto il resto; se divenisse realtà, invece, finirebbe la magia.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (16 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni e lei ne ha più di 56, forse quasi 58.
> Devi deciderti, perché col bonus donna secondo me tra poco potrebbe anche non essere più collega.
> I segnali per me non ci sono, comunque.
> Se non ti butti però non avrai mai una risposta.
> Sei tu che devi fare la prima mossa. Deciso, mi raccomsando.


Non si butta perché sa che becca un "no" secco e vuole continuare a coltivare la falsa idea che tra loro ci sia qualcosa di "speciale".


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> cpome carattere lei non prende mai iniziativa vive un po succube delfratello nel senso che si sposta sempre con loro. Io penso sia così.... sempre passiva su tutto..... anche se donna matura è molto riservata ... non timida... ma riservata


l'età non aiuta, poi tu tergiversi un po troppo.


----------



## Tradino81 (17 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'età non aiuta, poi tu tergiversi un po troppo.


Eh lo so se non eravamo sul posto di lavoro sarebbe stato piu semplice chesso averla conosciuta in palestra.... ora vediamo quando rientra.... cmq al di fuori del lavoro non mi cerca anche quando sono stato un periodo solo che mia moglie non c'era... non prende mai iniziativa.... vediamo lunedi come ritorna dalle ferie passate con la cognatina.....


----------



## Marjanna (17 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Eh lo so se non eravamo sul posto di lavoro sarebbe stato piu semplice chesso averla conosciuta in palestra.... ora vediamo quando rientra.... cmq al di fuori del lavoro non mi cerca anche quando sono stato un periodo solo che mia moglie non c'era... non prende mai iniziativa.... vediamo lunedi come ritorna dalle ferie passate con la cognatina.....


Ma il vago sospetto che proprio non ti consideri ti è mai venuto?
Accettare dei passaggi e trovarsi dentro un ufficio, dove si reca per lavorare, sono gli unici elementi che hai. E quelli rimangono da due anni. Poi ci sono le tue fantasie. Fantasie.

Dalle fantasie sei già arrivato a questo



Tradino81 ha detto:


> stavo pensando di andare fuori città o anche al  cinema...però devo allontanarmi un bel po e non so come la  prenderebbe....*dovrebbe capire .... se è intelligente che sotto casa non si puo fare*....


per la serie _"oh mica che pretenda, sono sposato cavoli"_ ma guarda che nessuno ti porta via dal tuo matrimonio, stai sereno. Solo tu hai la facoltà di mandarlo a puttane, ad esempio fissandoti una collega di lavoro.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Eh lo so se non eravamo sul posto di lavoro sarebbe stato piu semplice chesso averla conosciuta in palestra.... ora vediamo quando rientra.... cmq al di fuori del lavoro non mi cerca anche quando sono stato un periodo solo che mia moglie non c'era... *non prende mai iniziativa*.... vediamo lunedi come ritorna dalle ferie passate con la cognatina.....


Chi è l'uomo?


----------



## Marjanna (17 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chi è l'uomo?


Ma non è questa la questione. Sua moglie l'ha conosciuta, gli da passaggi in macchina, in una giornata d'estate che venga voglia di un gelato dopo lavoro e lo si prenda con un collega di lavoro facendo due chiacchere mica è tradimento coniugale, è che lui già si fa i film e allora già parte che non deve farsi vedere con lei.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non è questa la questione. Sua moglie l'ha conosciuta, gli da passaggi in macchina, in una giornata d'estate che venga voglia di un gelato dopo lavoro e lo si prenda con un collega di lavoro facendo due chiacchere mica è tradimento coniugale, è che lui già si fa i film e allora già parte che non deve farsi vedere con lei.


Ok, ma neppure la invita. Si aspetta che sia lei a muoversi e prendere l'iniziativa
Va bene tutto, ma..
Come si dice.... campa cavallo.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma neppure la invita. Si aspetta che sia lei a muoversi e prendere l'iniziativa
> Va bene tutto, ma..
> Come si dice.... campa cavallo.


Non la invita perchè non è stimolato a farlo. Non è che questa donna gli piace e ha voglia di corteggiarla, gli è solo girata la svirgola per un toccamento di gamba e un piede sfiorato in ufficio, nella sua testa ci vedrà qualche scenetta pseudo porno e questo lo intriga. Pensa in tutti i passaggi in macchina e nelle ore d'ufficio le cose che le avrà sentito dire personali (capita quando si è culo camicia ogni giorno per ore e ore e ore) e lui ha registrato i peli e la depilazione.
Anche se lei lo invitasse (cosa che gli farebbe comodo perchè sentirebbe di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico, ricordi il famoso _perchè no?_) sarebbe una cosa tipo "si ok to magnate sto gelato... guarda che mi tocca fare per farmi fare un pompino da sta vecchia", ma poi quello sarebbe solo il contratto per sancire incontri extraconiugali.

Non so se questo sia il riflesso di tarparsi nel rapporto matrimoniale, lui sembra veramente comprensivo verso le problematiche della moglie, le ha accettate ancora prima di sposarsi, non le fa pressioni. Poi va al lavoro e una gli sfiora la gamba e parte a palla.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non la invita perchè non è stimolato a farlo. Non è che questa donna gli piace e ha voglia di corteggiarla, gli è solo girata la svirgola per un toccamento di gamba e un piede sfiorato in ufficio, nella sua testa ci vedrà qualche scenetta pseudo porno e questo lo intriga. Pensa in tutti i passaggi in macchina e nelle ore d'ufficio le cose che le avrà sentito dire personali (capita quando si è culo camicia ogni giorno per ore e ore e ore) e lui ha registrato i peli e la depilazione.
> Anche se lei lo invitasse (cosa che gli farebbe comodo perchè sentirebbe di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico, ricordi il famoso _perchè no?_) sarebbe una cosa tipo "si ok to magnate sto gelato... guarda che mi tocca fare per farmi fare un pompino da sta vecchia", ma poi quello sarebbe solo il contratto per sancire incontri extraconiugali.
> 
> Non so se questo sia il riflesso di tarparsi nel rapporto matrimoniale, lui sembra veramente comprensivo verso le problematiche della moglie, le ha accettate ancora prima di sposarsi, non le fa pressioni. Poi va al lavoro e una gli sfiora la gamba e parte a palla.


Per me lui SOGNA una storia con questa qui.
Pura fantasia, nient'altro.
Ma non sarebbe minimamente in grado di gestirla, nell'eventualità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Eh lo so se non eravamo sul posto di lavoro sarebbe stato piu semplice chesso averla conosciuta in palestra.... ora vediamo quando rientra.... cmq al di fuori del lavoro non mi cerca anche quando sono stato un periodo solo che mia moglie non c'era... non prende mai iniziativa.... vediamo lunedi come ritorna dalle ferie passate con la cognatina.....


ma veramente aspetti che lei prenda l'iniziativa?


----------



## bluestar02 (18 Luglio 2019)

IMHO ti fai dei film che esistono solo nella tua mente

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tradino81 (21 Luglio 2019)

Vorrei passare all'azione ma non so come... Dato che essendo colleghi.... Io penso di esserle abbastanza simpatico.... Il massaggio sulle spalle qualchche settimana fa.... L ha gradito perchhe non si è lamentata dicendomi di fermarmi o di stare buono (spesso e volentieri ci scherzo con la collega) gliel ho fatto molto lento e sensuale hihihi. Stasera l ho sentita per dirle dove vederci domani mattina per andare a lavoro e parlando mi ha detto che lei è al paese (e tornata dalle ferie) con il fratello cognata e nipoti e tornano questa sera, io le dico che almeno c è un po di fresco ma lei risponde che fa caldo anche lì, poi le chiedo se ci sono feste in paese. Le scrivo che non voglio (non ama whats up) scocciarla oltremodo e che domani mi dovrà già sopportare per tutto il turno.... Scherzosamente.... Le mi scrive ok e salutami Francesca (nome inventato da me su questo forum  per privacy per indicare mia moglie)..... Ovviamente la conosce mia moglie che è venuta a qualche cena e anche la mia collega quando abbiamo comprato casa o in occasioni rare e venuta a casa mia a prendere il caffè quando era presente anche mia moglie...... Domani cercherò di non essere troppo desideroso.... Ciooè e capitato che ci siamo scambiati sguardi e lei più di una volta mi ha sorriso.... A periodi va.... Consigli anche sulla base delle vostre esperienze? Grazie a tutti per la pazienza 

Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Vorrei passare all'azione ma non so come... Dato che essendo colleghi.... Io penso di esserle abbastanza simpatico.... Il massaggio sulle spalle qualchche settimana fa.... L ha gradito perchhe non si è lamentata dicendomi di fermarmi o di stare buono (spesso e volentieri ci scherzo con la collega) gliel ho fatto molto lento e sensuale hihihi. Stasera l ho sentita per dirle dove vederci domani mattina per andare a lavoro e parlando mi ha detto che lei è al paese (e tornata dalle ferie) con il fratello cognata e nipoti e tornano questa sera, io le dico che almeno c è un po di fresco ma lei risponde che fa caldo anche lì, poi le chiedo se ci sono feste in paese. Le scrivo che non voglio (non ama whats up) scocciarla oltremodo e che domani mi dovrà già sopportare per tutto il turno.... Scherzosamente.... Le mi scrive ok e salutami Francesca (nome inventato da me su questo forum  per privacy per indicare mia moglie)..... Ovviamente la conosce mia moglie che è venuta a qualche cena e anche la mia collega quando abbiamo comprato casa o in occasioni rare e venuta a casa mia a prendere il caffè quando era presente anche mia moglie...... Domani cercherò di non essere troppo desideroso.... Ciooè e capitato che ci siamo scambiati sguardi e lei più di una volta mi ha sorriso.... A periodi va.... Consigli anche sulla base delle vostre esperienze? Grazie a tutti per la pazienza
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


:sbatti:
Se interessa un uomo sposato la moglie non la si nomina e men che meno dicendo “salutamela”.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> Se interessa un uomo sposato la moglie non la si nomina e men che meno dicendo “salutamela”.


Però ha accettato un massaggio lento e seNssuale... :lecca:

[video=youtube_share;Mht0G3m6uqA]https://youtu.be/Mht0G3m6uqA[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però ha accettato un massaggio lento e seNssuale... :lecca:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;Mht0G3m6uqA]https://youtu.be/Mht0G3m6uqA[/video]


Se avessi male alle spalle mi farei massaggiare anche dal Silvio :carneval:


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> Se interessa un uomo sposato la moglie non la si nomina e men che meno dicendo “salutamela”.


È stato un modo carino per freddarlo. Ha fatto bene.


----------



## Vera (22 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Vorrei passare all'azione ma non so come... Dato che essendo colleghi.... Io penso di esserle abbastanza simpatico.... Il massaggio sulle spalle qualchche settimana fa.... L ha gradito perchhe non si è lamentata dicendomi di fermarmi o di stare buono (spesso e volentieri ci scherzo con la collega) gliel ho fatto molto lento e sensuale hihihi. Stasera l ho sentita per dirle dove vederci domani mattina per andare a lavoro e parlando mi ha detto che lei è al paese (e tornata dalle ferie) con il fratello cognata e nipoti e tornano questa sera, io le dico che almeno c è un po di fresco ma lei risponde che fa caldo anche lì, poi le chiedo se ci sono feste in paese. Le scrivo che non voglio (non ama whats up) scocciarla oltremodo e che domani mi dovrà già sopportare per tutto il turno.... Scherzosamente.... Le mi scrive ok e salutami Francesca (nome inventato da me su questo forum  per privacy per indicare mia moglie)..... Ovviamente la conosce mia moglie che è venuta a qualche cena e anche la mia collega quando abbiamo comprato casa o in occasioni rare e venuta a casa mia a prendere il caffè quando era presente anche mia moglie...... *Domani cercherò di non essere troppo desideroso....* Ciooè e capitato che ci siamo scambiati sguardi e lei più di una volta mi ha sorriso.... A periodi va.... Consigli anche sulla base delle vostre esperienze? Grazie a tutti per la pazienza
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ecco, bravo, non essere troppo desideroso :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> IMHO ti fai dei film che esistono solo nella tua mente
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


almeno ci ricavasse qualche buona sceneggiatura da rivendere


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Vorrei passare all'azione ma non so come... Dato che essendo colleghi.... Io penso di esserle abbastanza simpatico.... Il massaggio sulle spalle qualchche settimana fa.... L ha gradito perchhe non si è lamentata dicendomi di fermarmi o di stare buono (spesso e volentieri ci scherzo con la collega) gliel ho fatto molto lento e sensuale hihihi. Stasera l ho sentita per dirle dove vederci domani mattina per andare a lavoro e parlando mi ha detto che lei è al paese (e tornata dalle ferie) con il fratello cognata e nipoti e tornano questa sera, io le dico che almeno c è un po di fresco ma lei risponde che fa caldo anche lì, poi le chiedo se ci sono feste in paese. Le scrivo che non voglio (non ama whats up) scocciarla oltremodo e che domani mi dovrà già sopportare per tutto il turno.... Scherzosamente.... Le mi scrive ok e salutami Francesca (nome inventato da me su questo forum  per privacy per indicare mia moglie)..... Ovviamente la conosce mia moglie che è venuta a qualche cena e anche la mia collega quando abbiamo comprato casa o in occasioni rare e venuta a casa mia a prendere il caffè quando era presente anche mia moglie...... Domani cercherò di non essere troppo desideroso.... Ciooè e capitato che ci siamo scambiati sguardi e lei più di una volta mi ha sorriso.... A periodi va.... Consigli anche sulla base delle vostre esperienze? Grazie a tutti per la pazienza
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi Note 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


ma consigli de che?   ci manca solo che tua moglie e la tua collega si scambino info su qualche ricetta.

cosa ti serve per capire che lei ti vede come un nipote esuberante e nulla più?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> almeno ci ricavasse qualche buona sceneggiatura da rivendere


Samperi non c’è più.


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Eh lo so se non eravamo sul posto di lavoro sarebbe stato piu semplice chesso averla conosciuta in palestra.... ora vediamo quando rientra.... cmq al di fuori del lavoro non mi cerca anche quando sono stato un periodo solo che mia moglie non c'era... non prende mai iniziativa.... vediamo lunedi come ritorna dalle ferie passate con la cognatina.....


non ti cerca perchè non le interessi.  

guarda, il massimo che potrai avere è se un domani lei dovesse cedere al corteggiamento di un altro collega ultracinquantenne e lui dovesse poi vantarsi in ufficio e raccontare di come se l'è scopata.

ma tu da lei non avrai mai nulla.  fattene una ragione


----------



## stany (22 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono passati tre anni e lei ne ha più di 56, forse quasi 58.
> Devi deciderti, perché col bonus donna secondo me tra poco potrebbe anche non essere più collega.
> I segnali per me non ci sono, comunque.
> Se non ti butti però non avrai mai una risposta.
> Sei tu che devi fare la prima mossa. Deciso, mi raccomando.


E glielo avevo già detto pure io....
Quella tra un po'andrà in pensione!



Tradino81 ha detto:


> Sara pero si avvicina e si struscia diverse volte..... io mica lo faccio ai colleghi e leinon lo fa algi altri .... oppure si strofina... con la gamba sulla mia.... intenzionalmente.....


Aohh......ma dopo tre anni ti vuoi sgrullare?
Porca zozza....ma come caz si fa
E quando ti viene vicino ,senza farti vedere da altri colleghi cingile i fianchi, spostale i capelli e mettile la lingua in bocca! E lo dovevi fare almeno da tre anni....



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il 90% delle donne, se non è una ex attrice convinta di essere ancora la bomba sexy dei vent’anni, non considera un uomo di vent’anni più giovane.
> Del resto non si capisce nemmeno perché mai lui dovrebbe considerarla.


Se lei non è incamata quanto lui,dovrebbe aver capito che il nostro le sbava dietro. Solo che non vuole giustamente rischiare di rovinare una famiglia; però se lui ci provasse seriamente ....Se aspetta ancora un po' , salvo crisi aziendale arrivano alla pensione .
Stucchevole.....



Tradino81 ha detto:


> E si struscia? Tipo quando fai piedino? E' questo che mi fa impazzire :facepalm: Al figlio non fai piedino... solo che poi a parte questa volta che sono riuscito a farle un massaggio sulla schiena..... torna freddina. Dei momenti sembra piu calda... Devo capire anche perchè sessualmente mi intriga molto... e penso che pure lei ha una certa simpatia nei miei confronti...devo trovare dove invitarla... lei non è mai stata a firenze mi piacerebbe portarcela con una scusa ma è troppo affrettato devo trovare un posto dove invitarla... ma dentro la cità e rischioso....


Ah...ah....ah.....



Tradino81 ha detto:


> domenica è il compelanno e sicuramente sara ritornata in città... le mandero un messaggino anche perchè ho la scusa di dirle il turno del giorno dopo....


Questa si scazza coi messaggi...
Secondo me tra poco ti manda affangulo!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si struscia. Ti scontra creando un contatto fisico, come se fossi una poltrona.
> Se fosse interessata, benché incredula, lo avresti capito chiaramente.


Ma glielo ha fatto capire in tutti i modi; oramai ha perso le speranze ;



Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> Se interessa un uomo sposato la moglie non la si nomina e men che meno dicendo “salutamela”.


Questo è vero....però magari l'ha detto per farlo svegliare.
Insomma: ci provi , al massimo ti becchi una sberla.Ma dopo quattro anni questa si è smarronata ed allora invia saluti sarcastici alla moglie. Più di una volta lei (a dire di lui) ha dato segni di apprezzamento e , soprattutto di avvicinamento fisico, che è un elemento anche inconscio di attrazione ed interesse. Solo che quello che deve decidersi è lui, è lui che è sposato, che rischia di più....
Prescindendo dal fatto che in ambiente di lavoro non mi creerei una storia ,che come si sa può diventare pericolosa per vari aspetti. Ma se fossi preso al massimo non lo so.... evidentemente il nostro amico è più titubante che coinvolto .


----------



## Marjanna (22 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> E glielo avevo già detto pure io....
> Quella tra un po'andrà in pensione!
> 
> 
> ...


Tre anni in cui è partito da fidanzato e si è sposato, mettici il matrimonio, il viaggio di nozze, la casa nuova... insomma dagli tempo di ingravidare la moglie, magari due gemelli, così capirà che il valore della famiglia e si troverà una fuori dal contesto di lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2019)

C





stany ha detto:


> E glielo avevo già detto pure io....
> Quella tra un po'andrà in pensione!
> 
> 
> ...


Un collega, molto più giovane di me, mi ha abbracciata da dietro  e baciata sul collo. 
Ho pensato sul momento che mi avesse scambiata per un’altra. Poi ho pensato che non c’era nessuna con cui avrebbe potuto scambiarmi.
Ho fatto finta di niente.


----------



## stany (22 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C
> Un collega, molto più giovane di me, mi ha abbracciata da dietro  e baciata sul collo.
> Ho pensato sul momento che mi avesse scambiata per un’altra. Poi ho pensato che non c’era nessuna con cui avrebbe potuto scambiarmi.
> Ho fatto finta di niente.


Manco lo schiaffo si è preso. Magari anche inconsciamente gli mandavi dei segnali....Oppure aveva fatto una scommessa coi colleghi.


----------



## stany (22 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tre anni in cui è partito da fidanzato e si è sposato, mettici il matrimonio, il viaggio di nozze, la casa nuova... insomma dagli tempo di ingravidare la moglie, magari due gemelli, così capirà che il valore della famiglia e si troverà una fuori dal contesto di lavoro.


A quel punto se avrà ancora delle esigenze trasgressive farà bene ad orientarsi verso qualcuna fuori dalla cerchia stretta del lavoro o delle amicizie. Ma è più difficile; per esperienza e per consuetudine generale da sposati incontrare "per caso" una persona che ci interessi  e, soprattutto, alla quale interessiamo.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> A quel punto se avrà ancora delle esigenze trasgressive farà bene ad orientarsi verso qualcuna fuori dalla cerchia stretta del lavoro o delle amicizie. Ma è più difficile; per esperienza e per consuetudine generale da sposati incontrare "per caso" una persona che ci interessi  e, soprattutto, alla quale interessiamo.


Stany ma se le ha ora, secondo te dopo un figlio come sarà? Magari è tra quelli che credono che dopo un figlio la coppia diventa più forte, immagina un quadretto di loro tre felicemente abbracciati. Se ha ora esigenze trasgressive, e già le aveva quando erano fidanzati, come credi sarà andando avanti? Ha 35 anni, mica è ad un passo dall'andropausa.
Le sue fantasie verso la collega (che ci abbia giocato o meno poco importa relativamente alla sua vita, che non ha niente a che vedere con la vita di questa donna) a me sembrano uno stato di quiescenza.
Io userei le tante testimonianze del forum per prendere visione di quello che capita alla vite di moltissime persone, e per capire come agire in me per evitare di essere l'ennesima copia.


----------



## Lostris (22 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C
> Un collega, molto più giovane di me, mi ha abbracciata da dietro  e baciata sul collo.
> Ho pensato sul momento che mi avesse scambiata per un’altra. Poi ho pensato che non c’era nessuna con cui avrebbe potuto scambiarmi.
> Ho fatto finta di niente.


Ricevetti un bacio proprio così da uno sconosciuto... ricordo esattamente il brivido e il giramento di testa... 

..prima di scappare via, ovviamente :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Manco lo schiaffo si è preso. Magari anche inconsciamente gli mandavi dei *segnali*....Oppure aveva fatto una scommessa coi colleghi.


È escluso


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ricevetti un bacio proprio così da uno sconosciuto... ricordo esattamente il brivido e il giramento di testa...
> 
> ..prima di scappare via, ovviamente :singleeye:


Allora non era lui :carneval:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Luglio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ricevetti un bacio proprio così da uno sconosciuto... ricordo esattamente il brivido e il giramento di testa...
> 
> ..prima di scappare via, ovviamente :singleeye:


Dettagli, please...


----------



## Orbis Tertius (22 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C
> Un collega, molto più giovane di me, mi ha abbracciata da dietro  e baciata sul collo.
> Ho pensato sul momento che mi avesse scambiata per un’altra. Poi ho pensato che non c’era nessuna con cui avrebbe potuto scambiarmi.
> Ho fatto finta di niente.


Non è che era lui?  :rotfl:
E quindi tu sei lei? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma glielo ha fatto capire in tutti i modi; oramai ha perso le speranze ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non è che era lui?  :rotfl:
> E quindi tu sei lei? :rotfl:


Scherzavo con Lostris


----------



## Eagle72 (23 Luglio 2019)

https://youtu.be/E75fjbTHEOA


----------



## stany (24 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stany ma se le ha ora, secondo te dopo un figlio come sarà? Magari è tra quelli che credono che dopo un figlio la coppia diventa più forte, immagina un quadretto di loro tre felicemente abbracciati. Se ha ora esigenze trasgressive, e già le aveva quando erano fidanzati, come credi sarà andando avanti? Ha 35 anni, mica è ad un passo dall'andropausa.
> Le sue fantasie verso la collega (che ci abbia giocato o meno poco importa relativamente alla sua vita, che non ha niente a che vedere con la vita di questa donna) a me sembrano uno stato di quiescenza.
> Io userei le tante testimonianze del forum per prendere visione di quello che capita alla vite di moltissime persone, e per capire come agire in me per evitare di essere l'ennesima copia.


Il percorso della vita in ciascuno di noi è simile, in quanto codificato e condizionato dagli stereotipi. I vari passaggi che ci portano alle responsabilità familiari possono essere vissuti come una condanna oppure come un qualcosa di costruttivo che supera le frustrazioni individuali e le istanze e le pulsioni personali ; ma non sempre è così. Se già si parte poco convinti ,con l'interesse a qualcosa che va al di fuori della coppia , come dici, allora le conseguenze sono già scritte .
La vita è bella perché varia (avariata) , e quindi sì, si possono trarre dei consigli, delle previsioni da testimonianze su questioni analoghe , da un forum come questo, senza dimenticare che la straordinarietà della vita consiste comunque nella imprevedibilità degli eventi  e dei propri comportamenti che possono trasformare o rendere simili tali eventi ad un genere codificato, ma profondamente diversi nella natura ,nelle concezioni ,rispetto ad altri apparentemente analoghi.
Per questo , anche se mi identifico a tratti in alcune caratteristiche delle storie che si leggono qui, sono consapevole che la mia , per millemila motivi non sarà mai sovrapponibile a quella di altri.


----------



## Lostris (24 Luglio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Dettagli, please...


Ma sai che, detta così, mi ha dato l’impressione di una richiesta da voyeur?! :rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzavo con Lostris


Scherzavo anch'io


Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai che, detta così, mi ha dato l’impressione di una richiesta da voyeur?! :rotfl:


:rotfl:
Diciamo di un curiosone, va...
Ma il nostro amico non doveva passare all'attacco?


----------



## ladyred (26 Luglio 2019)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti spero di non annoiarvi troppo ma ho bisongo di sinceri  consigli ....non so se ho indovinato forum in cui postare, in caso mi  scuso con gli admin anticipatamente. Sono un ragazzo convivente   ma con  un piccolo problemino..... sono un po di anni che mi intriga da morire  una collega di lavoro. LEi è piu grande di me di 20 anni dato che io ne  ho 35 lei ha 55.
> Ci conosciamo da diverso tempo e spesso e volentieri  viene con me in macchina per un passaggio a lavoro. La tipa in  questione è molto timida, direi una tipa abbastanza chiusa anche se con i  colleghi e con me c'è un po di confidenza.
> Immaginatevela piccoletta  che quando veste non si mette in mostra, anzi tutt'altro. Premetto che  io e la mia compagna andiamo d'accordissimo ma in campo sessuale non  sono pienamente appagato. Per carità io adoro stare con lei e lei con me  però da un pop di anni a questa parte ho come una pulsione verso questa  collega.
> tornando alla tipa in questione lei vive sola ha dei  fratelli ma non è fidanzata ne sposata. In realtà essendo cosi schiva  non saprei nemmeno se abbia mai avuto un rapporto con un uomo. Per  intenderci sembra molto pudica però in alcune occasioni mi ha dato  l'idea di avere una certa simpatia per me.
> ...


Secondo me non vale la pena rischiare per una donna che ha già dimostrato di non avere interesse _ a 50 anni non si è bambini, penso che ti avrebbe portato a letto


----------



## Tradino81 (4 Maggio 2020)

Buon giorno a tutti.... anche se vi seguo sempre mi sono deciso di aggiornare il post perchè ultimamente sono successe delle cosette nel comportamento con la collega di lavoro.... 
Da come avete letto nel post vi accorgerete che è stranetta....nel senso che non so se abbia mai fatto sesso o altro....sembra troppo riservata..... anceh se con me di solito parliamo un po di tutto.... Al lavoro andiamo insieme con la macchina...lei viene vicino casa mia e io poi parto con lei in macchina e facciamo quei 20 minuti per arrivare.
Qualche giorno fa io stavo bello tranquillo, (dato che non le ho piu fatto complimenti da tanto tempo 8mai espliciti) visto che lei non ricambiava.... ero andato al bagno e nel mentre che rientravo nella mia scrivania (premetto che avevo dei jeans un po attillati) e noto chiaramente che lei mi fissa davanti le parti basse... poi io la guardo e lei distoglie lo sguardo.

Una settiamna fa stavo seduto sulla scrivania (lei di solito non tocca mai...solo quando ride mi ha toccato ma tendenzialmente mai...tranne i primi tempi che piu volte si struscio con la gamba sulla mia tipo facendo piedino..... ma parliamoi di anni fa) e lei doveva aprire una porta automatica e dato che il pulsante e li da me si è appoggiata con la mano sulla spalla e ha premuto il pulsante. dopo averlo premuto mi dice :<<senti che muscoli!!!>>, io rimango un po sbalordito e le rispondo scherzano (dato che ci sono anche altri colleghi in stanza mi sono trattenuto....non potevo dire altro) che è merito dei petti di pollo che mangio ahahahah.
Il giorno dopo in auto mentre dovevo riaccendere la macchina io ero davanti e lei dietro mi dice cosi allè'improvviso che le piaceva la mia maglietta.

Mo io mi stavo facendo passare la fissa per lei stavo bello tranquillino....lei mi fa cosi.... io mi rinfervoro....eheheh
A parte gli scherzi mi piacerebbe aumentare la confidenza con lei. Che dite se le facessi qualche bel complimento sui jenas che porta?(a me fa impazzire il suo fondoschiena) o come pensate possa tastare il terreno per capire se questa volta abbia un minimo interesse sessuale per me?!?!?!?


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2020)

Dille che i suoi occhi sono talmente belli che non hai notato neppure se portava la mascherina sul volto quando è entrata in ufficio. 
Gli apprezzamenti sul culo li lascerei alla fase successiva, quando avrai avuto l'opportunità di tastare con mano la zona in questione.
Se fa apprezzamenti sulla maglietta, toglila e dille che gliela regali se la indossa subito.
Se non si rifiuta, prenota il motel.


----------



## Lostris (4 Maggio 2020)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti.... anche se vi seguo sempre mi sono deciso di aggiornare il post perchè ultimamente sono successe delle cosette nel comportamento con la collega di lavoro....
> Da come avete letto nel post vi accorgerete che è stranetta....nel senso che non so se abbia mai fatto sesso o altro....sembra troppo riservata..... anceh se con me di solito parliamo un po di tutto.... Al lavoro andiamo insieme con la macchina...lei viene vicino casa mia e io poi parto con lei in macchina e facciamo quei 20 minuti per arrivare.
> Qualche giorno fa io stavo bello tranquillo, (dato che non le ho piu fatto complimenti da tanto tempo 8mai espliciti) visto che lei non ricambiava.... ero andato al bagno e nel mentre che rientravo nella mia scrivania (premetto che avevo dei jeans un po attillati) e noto chiaramente che lei mi fissa davanti le parti basse... poi io la guardo e lei distoglie lo sguardo.
> 
> ...


Ma tu davvero hai quasi 40 anni?


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Dopo quattro anni stai ancora a sto livello?
ECCHECAZZO!
Non ricordo quel che  ti dissi ,nel tempo; ciò che penso ora è che siate due persone strane.
Se lei te la vuole dare a quest'ora dovresti averlo capito. Che lei faccia la scema davanti agli altri colleghi però mi preoccuperebbe non poco; vista così sembra la regina delle profumiere... 
Porcatroia: quando state da soli, dille che ti piace (da quattro anni ) e che vorresti fartela ,in modo più poetico ,se vuoi.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dopo quattro anni stai ancora a sto livello?
> ECCHECAZZO!
> Non ricordo quel che  ti dissi ,nel tempo; ciò che penso ora è che siate due persone strane.
> Se lei te la vuole dare a quest'ora dovresti averlo capito. Che lei faccia la scema davanti agli altri colleghi però mi preoccuperebbe non poco; vista così sembra la regina delle profumiere...
> Porcatroia: quando state da soli, dille che ti piace (da quattro anni ) e che vorresti fartela ,in modo più poetico ,se vuoi.


Ha detto _senti che muscoli_ e _che bella maglietta_, ad un ragazzo che ha 20 anni meno di lei, frasi uscite in mesi e mesi, e anni e anni che si vedono a forza tutti i giorni per lavoro.
Anche io sarei una persona che tendenzialmente se può dire qualcosa di positivo, come notare una bella maglietta lo dice, a prescindere da chi la indossi, come dire ad uno che ha 20 anni meno di me "sei un bel ragazzo", ma non è che voglia dire che ci sia qualcosa sotto, è che credo che sei fai circolare il positivo piuttosto che il negativo "uhh hai visto quello/a" crei un circolo che prima o poi torna anche a te. Certo se fare un'osservazione banale fa partire in visioni stralunate tocca calibrare a chi si parla. Lui la vede come una milf.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2020)

Io direi di sondare il terreno e basta, con molto garbo e senza troppe elucubrazioni.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha detto _senti che muscoli_ e _che bella maglietta_, ad un ragazzo che ha 20 anni meno di lei, frasi uscite in mesi e mesi, e anni e anni che si vedono a forza tutti i giorni per lavoro.
> Anche io sarei una persona che tendenzialmente se può dire qualcosa di positivo, come notare una bella maglietta lo dice, a prescindere da chi la indossi, come dire ad uno che ha 20 anni meno di me "sei un bel ragazzo", ma non è che voglia dire che ci sia qualcosa sotto, è che credo che sei fai circolare il positivo piuttosto che il negativo "uhh hai visto quello/a" crei un circolo che prima o poi torna anche a te. Certo se fare un'osservazione banale fa partire in visioni stralunate tocca calibrare a chi si parla. Lui la vede come una milf.


Lei è una milf!
Se passano ancora anni, sarà una da RSA.
Se il nostro amico non si toglie i dubbi circa il fatto che potrebbe scoparsela ,andrà in pensione col rammarico di non averci provato.
Io vedo tutto questo come surreale e kafkiano . 
Sembra che a fasi alterne lui la rivaluti come oggetto del desiderio, per poi archiviarla per lunghi mesi come una zia qualunque,con la quale si confida ma non vi sia attrazione.
Boh...la cosa è ben strana. 
Prendiamola come una manifestazione platonica, almeno solo da parte del nostro amico.
Che possa avere riserve sul fatto che vi siano rischi nel creare tresche sul posto di lavoro ,è comprensibile. Ma allora si dia un indirizzo di comportamento che gli renda possibile andare avanti senza chiedere consigli come farebbe un tredicenne che non sa come dichiararsi alla compagna di classe.


----------



## danny (4 Maggio 2020)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Infatti mi mette in difficoltà. Perché quando nn ricambia io poi mi stufo poi eccola li che lancia qualche flebile segnale......


Sei un uomo. Si aspetta che tu rispetti il tuo ruolo.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Magari oltre il fatto degli occhi le dirò che l'idea di uscire e ancora valida passato il covid...... Devo solo valutare attentamente dove andare......voi dove siete andati la prima volta o le prime volte (quando ancora nn facevate seaso?) Cari ragazzi? E ragazze? Nn avevate timore di essere beccati?


Lascia perdere....non hai il fisico.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> (quando ancora nn facevate seaso?)


Hai talmente paura che ne storpi la parola..


----------



## bluestar02 (4 Maggio 2020)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Magari oltre il fatto degli occhi le dirò che l'idea di uscire e ancora valida passato il covid...... Devo solo valutare attentamente dove andare......voi dove siete andati la prima volta o le prime volte (quando ancora nn facevate sesso?) Cari ragazzi? E ragazze? Nn avevate timore di essere beccati?


Quando ho vissuto una situazione simile alla tua sono andato dietro il cinema dell' oratorio e le ho dato un bacio ma avevo 11 anni. 
Direi di comportarsi da adulti. La inviti asap a bere qualcosa il posto non ha importanza sono solo 4 parole x conoscersi


----------



## Vera (4 Maggio 2020)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Magari oltre il fatto degli occhi le dirò che l'idea di uscire e ancora valida passato il covid...... Devo solo valutare attentamente dove andare......voi dove siete andati la prima volta o le prime volte (quando ancora nn facevate sesso?) Cari ragazzi? E ragazze? Nn avevate timore di essere beccati?


Al parco, a giocare a palla.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha detto _senti che muscoli_ e _che bella maglietta_, ad un ragazzo che ha 20 anni meno di lei, frasi uscite in mesi e mesi, e anni e anni che si vedono a forza tutti i giorni per lavoro.
> Anche io sarei una persona che tendenzialmente se può dire qualcosa di positivo, come notare una bella maglietta lo dice, a prescindere da chi la indossi, come dire ad uno che ha 20 anni meno di me "sei un bel ragazzo", ma non è che voglia dire che ci sia qualcosa sotto, è che credo che sei fai circolare il positivo piuttosto che il negativo "uhh hai visto quello/a" crei un circolo che prima o poi torna anche a te. Certo se fare un'osservazione banale fa partire in visioni stralunate tocca calibrare a chi si parla. Lui la vede come una milf.


Ma io dico molto di più esplicito a uno che ha vent’anni di meno. Pure “ah se avessi vent’anni di meno!” E vorrebbe proprio sottolineare la distanza, non ridurla. 
Ma tradino non ci crede.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Lei è una milf!
> Se passano ancora anni, sarà una da RSA.
> Se il nostro amico non si toglie i dubbi circa il fatto che potrebbe scoparsela ,andrà in pensione col rammarico di non averci provato.
> Io vedo tutto questo come surreale e kafkiano .
> ...


Ma quale milf?! Questa ambisce alla pensione.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Maggio 2020)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> marjanna ciao, Una milf però che non ha esperienza a quanto mi sembra. Ultimamente ha cominciato a vestirsi un po piu attillata con i pantaloni ma fino a qualche tempo fa era molto sciatta.... Da quello che so poi a parte vedere il nipote con il quale nn so che rapporto abbia... e sottomessa al fratello non avendo un compagno. Non esce molto..... se non con i familiari o per far espesa


Ma una milf non è un battona a servizio gratuito per disperazione, milf è un termine che definisce una donna matura ancora appetibile. E tu la descrivi in modo veramente poco appetibile. Tant'è che vedi in lei te stesso come unica e ultima spiaggia della sua vagina e del suo culo, cosa che di per se potrebbe pure essere vera, ma non è detto lei abbia questa visione in te. Potrebbe semplicemente, visto quanti scrivi, aver messo in archivio l'idea di trovare un compagno, e sia presa da nipote e famiglia del fratello.
Che ti molli una battuta per me non vuol dire niente. 
Per te dal momento che lei non ha compagno se ti tocca una spalla e ti dice _che muscoli_, vuol dire "ohhh mio dio quanta fame ho del tuo cazzo", mentre se facesse lo stesso una donna sposata sarebbe una battuta e basta. La differenza quindi è nella tua testa, non nel gesto.
4 anni che dai un passaggio a una che ritieni sciatta, sottomessa, all'ultima spiaggia (buona per una botta e via) aspettando -perchè non fai nulla- il momento che si decida a smollartela (mettendoti pure in una posizione dove lei ti dovrebbe essere grata). Scusami ma non è che tu sia tanto meglio.



stany ha detto:


> Lei è una milf!
> Se passano ancora anni, sarà una da RSA.


Saremo tutti da RSA prima o poi, tu come lui dai per scontato che non avendo compagno stia da mattino a sera a pensare "quanto mi manca un cazzo" (e preciso cazzo, non rapporto sentimentale), tanto da doversi dare una mossa -lei!!!- verso Tradino, quale unico uomo nella faccia della terra, di cui conosce la moglie, dopo essere stato a casa sua a bere caffè e aver conosciuto la sua famiglia.
Tradino è convinto che nel momento lei dovesse capire automaticamente si metterà felice nella posizione di amante, e neppure lo sfiora l'idea dei casini epocali che potrebbe portargli questa donna.



Tradino81 ha detto:


> Infatti mi mette in difficoltà. Perché quando nn ricambia io poi mi stufo poi eccola li che lancia qualche flebile segnale......


No vabè, ti mette lei in difficoltà... 
Senti ma anzichè dirle che bei occhioni perchè non provi ad essere spudorato? Dille che sai che non ha un uomo e che se vuole avresti piacere a fare sesso con lei, non ha tredici anni puoi dirle ste cose. Sii chiaro, se ti trova arrapante come dici ci penserà su e magari ti dice di si, così scopate, vi levate lo sfizio e morta lì.
(Ah se i passaggi si interrompono qualora te la cali vedi di avvertirla per tempo, perchè magari si trova casini con i mezzi pubblici.)

Qualsiasi cosa parta tra voi ricorda che ti ci devi rapportare ogni giorno per lavoro, non è che poi scomparirà dalla faccia della terra al tuo volere, e quello che può sembrarti idealmente bello adesso (avere il giocattolo in ufficio), domani potrebbe essere una rottura se non sai gestirlo dall'inizio.


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quale milf?! Questa ambisce alla pensione.


Tradino che finalmente va'in buca


----------



## stany (4 Maggio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tradino è convinto che nel momento lei dovesse capire automaticamente si metterà felice nella posizione di amante, e neppure lo sfiora l'idea dei casini epocali che potrebbe portargli questa donna.


Questo si!

Ho mai detto però  che lei sia affamata..  
Ho sempre detto che lui non riesce a stanarla, e anche che se lei volesse veramente glielo farebbe capire.

Alla fine credo che sia come dici tu; e solo un poco di sfacciataggine da parte di lui potrebbe smuoverla .

Ma comunque dopo quattro anni  è una storia che non si può sentire .


----------



## danny (5 Maggio 2020)

Tradino81 ha detto:


> Più tardi che la vedro le dirò che con la mascherina si notano di più gli occhioni verdi....che son molto belli


Glielo hai detto?


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Maggio 2020)

Ma come fanno a resistere qs topic?


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Glielo hai detto?


Ma non mettere fretta! Sono solo 4 anni che fanno ste cose...dagli tempo no?


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Kid ha detto:


> Anch'io mi domando cosa ci provino i pischelli di oggi nelle MILF. Ma porca zozza, perchè andare su un usato da 100.000 km, quando esistono le semestrali? E scusate il paragone.


Mother i would like to F**k, non è milf.

Per me, è perchè danno l'idea della stabilità, un bel dieselone senza troppa elettronica che ti macina anche mezzo milione di chilometri senza problemi, e con poca eletrronica, a differenza dei modelli piú recenti, che se si rompe un fusibile, vanno subito dall'estetista.


Tradino81 con la questione "gelato" mi hai fatto venire in mente mia moglie, ma è l'unico dettaglio simile.

Non so darti una risposta peró su di lei. Sicuramente le piace piacerti, ma di piú chissà.

Ma la tua fidanzata è anche lei una che si diverte con altri? Se non è così, non è giusto che segui le tue pulzioni. Se poi la tua fidanzata ha occhi anche per altri, prende appuntamenti di nascosto ecc..., il discorso cambia.


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ma la tua fidanzata è anche lei una che si diverte con altri? Se non è così, non è giusto che segui le tue pulzioni. Se poi la tua fidanzata ha occhi anche per altri, prende appuntamenti di nascosto ecc..., il discorso cambia.


Dopo "in verità in verità vi dico" anche "occhio per occhio, dente per dente": hai per caso studiato in seminario?


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Dopo "in verità in verità vi dico" anche "occhio per occhio, dente per dente": hai per caso studiato in seminario?


No. 
Io peró in casi come questi non direi che è occhioperocchiodenteperdente. 
Non togli nulla ad uno che ti ha tradito lui per primo. Poi ci sarebbero tante "attenuanti" da valutare anche per chi lo fa per primo


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> No.
> Io peró in casi come questi non direi che è occhioperocchiodenteperdente.
> Non togli nulla ad uno che ti ha tradito lui per primo. Poi ci sarebbero tante "attenuanti" da valutare anche per chi lo fa per primo


Ti ergi costantemente a giudice


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ti ergi costantemente a giudice


No. So il fatto mio.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Ottobre 2022)

Questa come è finita?


----------



## Etta (26 Ottobre 2022)

Tradino81 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti spero di non annoiarvi troppo ma ho bisongo di sinceri consigli ....non so se ho indovinato forum in cui postare, in caso mi scuso con gli admin anticipatamente. Sono un ragazzo convivente ma con un piccolo problemino..... sono un po di anni che mi intriga da morire una collega di lavoro. LEi è piu grande di me di 20 anni dato che io ne ho 35 lei ha 55.
> Ci conosciamo da diverso tempo e spesso e volentieri viene con me in macchina per un passaggio a lavoro. La tipa in questione è molto timida, direi una tipa abbastanza chiusa anche se con i colleghi e con me c'è un po di confidenza.
> Immaginatevela piccoletta che quando veste non si mette in mostra, anzi tutt'altro. Premetto che io e la mia compagna andiamo d'accordissimo ma in campo sessuale non sono pienamente appagato. Per carità io adoro stare con lei e lei con me però da un pop di anni a questa parte ho come una pulsione verso questa collega.
> tornando alla tipa in questione lei vive sola ha dei fratelli ma non è fidanzata ne sposata. In realtà essendo cosi schiva non saprei nemmeno se abbia mai avuto un rapporto con un uomo. Per intenderci sembra molto pudica però in alcune occasioni mi ha dato l'idea di avere una certa simpatia per me.
> ...


Ti piacciono le mature?


----------

